# Oh Dear Ryback... [the botches]



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Couldn't even get Tensai on his shoulders after TWO attempts and we're supposed to buy him as this monstrous powerhouse? Lol.

Once again proving that he is nothing but an incredibly fucking poor imitation. Goldberg would have thrown Tensai up there like a balloon.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Tensai sandbagged buddy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

If Tensai sandbagged he'll probably be fired as Ryback is Vince's new hotness.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Striker said:


> Tensai sandbagged buddy.


It'd be easy to blame it on Tensai. A REAL powerhouse like Goldberg or Lesnar would have got Tensai up with ease regardless, especially after two attempts, and this isn't the first Ryback strength fail. He's big but he's nowhere near as naturally powerful as a Goldberg or Lesnar.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Ryback did it on Raw.

And do you know how hard it is to lift 300(estimate) pounds of human weight?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Striker said:


> Ryback did it on Raw.
> 
> And do you know how hard it is to lift 300(estimate) pounds of human weight?


Yes, I do. My point isn't that it's easy and anyone should be able to do it, my point is that he's meant to be this other worldly powerhouse and he can't do something the guy he's ripping off and the sort of character he's portraying would/should be able to do.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

didn't watch (once I flipped to Raw I flipped right back to game after learning its another SD rematch) but he did it on Smackdown. so something might have went wrong.


----------



## Alleluia (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Heck even Cena could pick him up easily.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Ryback easily did it on SD!. Something went wrong tonight.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



CM12Punk said:


> Ryback easily did it on SD!. Something went wrong tonight.


Did he perhaps use a crane on Smackdown? Looked like he could have gone for it a hundred times and failed every single time tonight. Needs to spend less time growing for show and start working on his strength conditioning.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Lol these things don't happen to the real stars. What I mean by that is that the guys who go on to be great never have embarrassing things like this happen to them. Guy's like Ryback, who's being pushed to the moon based off of nothing but his look always seem to get into these embarrassing situations. He's got failure written all over him and it's only a matter of time before he starts getting booed out of the building and they turn him heel where he will fail again.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Couldn't even get Tensai on his shoulders after TWO attempts and we're supposed to buy him as this monstrous powerhouse? Lol.
> 
> Once again proving that he is nothing but an incredibly fucking poor imitation. Goldberg would have thrown Tensai up there like a balloon.


Considering Ryback managed to do the on Smackdown before he CAN do it. Tensai was sandbagging like he always does. What a dick head.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Did he perhaps use a crane on Smackdown? Looked like he could have gone for it a hundred times and failed every single time tonight. Needs to spend less time growing for show and start working on his strength conditioning.


Ryback didn't mess it up though. Tensai did, on SD! he picked him up like he was a sack of potatoes and Tensai isn't a small dude.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

I don't think Ryback is as strong as Cena, let alone Goldberg or Lesnar. Not sure about being stronger than Mason Ryan or Ezekiel Jackson either.

But he's strong enough, I guess.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Ryback did it pretty easy on Smackdown. Tensai likely sandbagged him, that's how it looked anyway.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Someone send post a link/gif on him doing it on Smackdown. Like I say, this isn't the first time he's failed strength wise. He's a big, strong dude but he's got absolutely nothing on the likes of Goldberg and Lesnar in the strength/power department.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Looked like Tensai sandbagged considering Ryback didn't on Smackdown.

I really think Tensai has just had enough. He's down to jobbing. He improved so much over in Japan just to be underutilized in WWE. I could see him going back to Japan real soon.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

They should have Tensai come out and complain, show him getting hit by Ryback's finisher on SD, then him getting beat on Raw, have him throw a tantrum... Ryback comes out, hits him with the clothesline, then his finisher, and have AJ come out to fire his ass after the beatdown.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> It'd be easy to blame it on Tensai. A REAL powerhouse like Goldberg or Lesnar would have got Tensai up with ease regardless, especially after two attempts, and this isn't the first Ryback strength fail. He's big but he's nowhere near as naturally powerful as a Goldberg or Lesnar.




Watching that i have no doubt he still got sandbagged. Is Ryback as big or strong as Lesnar or Goldberg....obviously not. I don't think that need to be said. Its as silly as saying Cena shouldnt have beat Brock because in real life Brock would have killed him.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



CM12Punk said:


>


Still not particularly impressive. Wobbly knees for the first few seconds and takes him a while to get him up. He lacks that natural explosive power.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

NathWFC, stop trolling. It's gotten old


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



citricopinions said:


> NathWFC, stop trolling. It's gotten old


I'm not trolling in the slightest.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Cena is one of the strongest wrestlers ever. Ryback has nothing on Cena in terms of pure strength. Just YouTube cena picking up edge AND big show. Crazy.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

One of the saddest botches I have seen in my life. I actually started laughing out loud hard after his 2nd failure. It's kinda sad he can't even do that right considering we all know he can't wrestler or talk.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> I'm not trolling in the slightest.




You're trolling because you started a thread and don't mention the elephant in the room as to why Ryback failed......Lord Tensai sandbanging him. 



We all know Ryback is smaller than Lesnar and Goldberg. Why even bring this up? On top of that do you even have evidence of Goldberg picking a guy up of Tensai's size easily with the guy not cooperating?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



RatedR10 said:


> Looked like Tensai sandbagged considering Ryback didn't on Smackdown.
> 
> I really think Tensai has just had enough. He's down to jobbing. He improved so much over in Japan just to be underutilized in WWE. I could see him going back to Japan real soon.


Well it's his fucking fault (and Creative, to some extent) that his push failed. However, he beat Punk AND Cena and still didn't get over. At some point they just decided to cut their losses and push someone else.


Sandbagging's fucking unprofessional, though. If he is unsatisfied, then he should do something besides grief his opponent who likely had NOTHING to do with his depush.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Brock Lesnar belly to belly suplexed Albert and F-5d him very easily.

Kane was able to lift him up pretty easy too in the past.

Cena lifted tensai too


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Azuran said:


> One of the saddest botches I have seen in my life. I actually started laughing out loud hard after his 2nd failure. It's kinda sad he can even do that right considering we all know he can't wrestler or *talk.*


and how do we know that?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

He picked him up very easily on Smackdown.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*






Cena > Ryback


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Conspiracy Theory Time:

Cena and Tensai and probably friendly since they worked a program together and Cena even put him over... what if Cena is butthurt that Vince is trying to groom Ryback as his replacement, so he asked Tensai to sandbag him to make him look bad?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



fathergll said:


> You're trolling because you started a thread and don't mention the elephant in the room as to why Ryback failed......Lord Tensai sandbanging him.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know Ryback is smaller than Lesnar and Goldberg. Why even bring this up? On top of that do you even have evidence of Goldberg picking a guy up of Tensai's size easily with the guy not cooperating?


Lol this Tensai "sandbagging" excuse is a pile of shit. Ryback couldn't do it on the day because he's not strong enough to get it right every time. Fair enough he did it the other day, but getting him up looked like a struggle. Tonight he simply couldn't do it because he's not THAT powerful. I would imagine that he'd probably just about get him up 1 in every 5 or so attempts at best.

And please tell me that last sentence isn't some sort of desperate attempt to find an argument for Goldberg being no more powerful that Ryback. Goldberg makes Ryback look like a child power-wise.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Lol this Tensai "sandbagging" excuse is a pile of shit. Ryback couldn't do it on the day because he's not strong enough to get it right every time. Fair enough he did it the other day, but getting him up looked like a struggle. Tonight he simply couldn't do it because he's not THAT powerful. I would imagine that he'd probably just about get him up 1 in every 5 or so attempts.
> 
> And please tell me that last sentence isn't some sort of desperate attempt to find an argument for Goldberg being no more powerful that Ryback. Goldberg makes Ryback look like a child power-wise.



this.

Theyre pushing Ryback to be the modern day Goldberg or Brock, but he isn't even close.

Goldberg has a higher bench press and squat than Ryback... and Brock's bench and squat is even higher than both of them.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Annihilus said:


> agreed, ryback has the mass from all the steroid use (he's still bloated from his last Dbol cycle) but even someone like Cena is stronger than him, ive seen videos of Cena doing 500lb deadlifts without a ton of difficulty.. *whats Ryback doing? looks like all he does is traps.. maybe he spends his days shrugging 500lbs of subway sandwiches.*


:lmao


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Modern said:


> and how do we know that?


we know that by hearing skip sheffield


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Goodbye Rybacks credibility*

That just proves Raw is as live as ever. Two huge botches literally just destroyed his credibility.

And not just ANY botches, Power move finisher botches.

ouch, and I really like ryback


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Couldn't even get Tensai on his shoulders after TWO attempts and we're supposed to buy him as this monstrous powerhouse? Lol.
> 
> Once again proving that he is nothing but an incredibly fucking poor imitation. Goldberg would have thrown Tensai up there like a balloon.


While I'm all for ragging on guys for botching spots (especially power spots), I have to say I think you must have zero experience in lifting whatsoever if you think that how Ryback lifts guys up for that move is easy, or just as easy as lifting people in the typical fireman's carry or vertical suplex fashion (your F5 and Jackhammer comparisons)

Ryback's move is more difficult. He has less leverage the way he does it with more weight away from his body, and barely uses his legs.

If a near 400 pounder like Tensai doesn't assist with that move, it's extremely difficult to pull it off. Not like a fireman's carry or a powerbomb or a rock bottom where you can forcefully yank people into the moves fairly easily.

But yes, it was a botch and it was embarrassing. It was also obvious Tensai sandbagged him. Ryback also pulled the move off on him already on Smackdown. And on 2 people at once multiple times.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

I dunno if it was a sandbagging... but I think Ryback certainly thought it was. He looked extremely angry at Tensai.

Watching the clip someone posted of him doing it on Smackdown though I think he might just have gone about it wrong. On Smackdown he put his head into Albert's arm (as if he was going to be DDTd), then put his shoulders right under his body almost like it was a fireman's carry lift. Tonight he tried to lift him differently like it was an Angle Slam, which I'd imagine as a dead lift like that is much harder (with or without his opponents help).

I dunno though, would like to see the Raw botch again before really deciding if it was a sabotage by the big fella or a technique issue.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Stephanie is behind Ryback's push. We'll see what happens...especially if Albert gets the blame.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



CM12Punk said:


> Ryback easily did it on SD!. Something went wrong tonight.


no he didn't easily do it, you could see him clearly struggle on SD.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> While I'm all for ragging on guys for botching spots (especially power spots), I have to say I think you must have zero experience in lifting whatsoever if you think that how Ryback lifts guys up for that move is easy, or just as easy as lifting people in the typical fireman's carry or vertical suplex fashion.
> 
> Ryback's move is more difficult. He has less leverage the way he does it with more weight away from his body, and barely uses his legs.
> 
> ...


I'm a personal trainer, I have a lot of lifting experience. I've never once said lifting a human of Tensai's size/weight is "easy", I've simply compared to his power to the likes of Goldberg and Lesnar, both of who Ryback comes up considerably short against in the strength/power department.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

This is much harder than what Ryback did






this is a REAL deadlift


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

Lol @ the angry Ryback marks. Don't worry though, despite who was really at fault, Ryback won't get the blame.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

you're right OP. Ryback is absolute shit because he couldn't lift up Tensai, even though he already has; and to add more weight than Tensai.

You are a horrible poster OP.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

This thread is retarded, if anyone watched Smackdown last Friday, Ryback lifted Tensai up and was even marching around the ring before dropping him. So Ryback CAN lift Tensai. I believe the reason he failed tonight was either attributed to how he went about lifting Tensai(the way Ryback tried to lift Tensai tonight looked much different from the way he did on Smackdown) or Tensai sandbagged him. 

If its the latter than thats on Tensai and there's nothing Ryback could have done about that. Not even Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, or Cena could have dead lifted a 300lb guy who don't want to be picked up.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



*Eternity* said:


> This thread is retarded, if anyone watched Smackdown last Friday, Ryback lifted Tensai up and was even marching around the ring before dropping him. So Ryback CAN lift Tensai. I believe the reason he failed tonight was either attributed to how he went about lifting Tensai(the way Ryback tried to lift Tensai tonight looked much different from the way he did on Smackdown) or Tensai sandbagged him.
> 
> If its the latter than thats on Tensai and there's nothing Ryback could have done about that. *Not even Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, or Cena could have dead lifted a 300lb guy who don't want to be picked up*.


Wrong... this is a pure 320lb deadlift... NOTHIGN Undertaker could have done could have made it easier... and this type of deadlift is much harder than what Ryback tried... And Tensai didnt "sandbag".. he couldnt have






and fyi, Brock has a 740lb deadlift max.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol at people saying it was so much easier for Cena to lift him, no shit! Cena didn't have to squeeze a large man's body between his head and shoulders and turn around, Cena's opponents do more work to sell that move than Ryback's. Goldberg did a similar move to a young, in-prime Paul Wight, who was doing missile dropkicks, kip ups and was in much better shape than Tensai, again, no shit his move looked better.

I blame it on the rushed RAW schedule compared to SD and Tensai being old and out of shape.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



AnalBleeding said:


> Wrong... this is a pure 320lb deadlift... NOTHIGN Undertaker could have done could have made it easier... and this type of deadlift is much harder than what Ryback tried... And Tensai didnt "sandbag".. he couldnt have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. 

And to that video of yours, HHH did the exact same thing to Taker as well at WM 28 and (I think at WM27 but I'm not sure), with difficulty may I add, but he still did it.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> you're right OP. Ryback is absolute shit because he couldn't lift up Tensai, even though he already has; and to add more weight than Tensai.
> 
> You are a horrible poster OP.


Yes, that's what I said, that completely made up quote you just posted...

You are a horrible poster.


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes... because Lesnar has never botched a move because his opponent sandbagged... Remember Hardcore Holly?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

*ahem*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Keezers said:


> *ahem*


 he just fkd up on the way he put A Train down. 
that wasnt a lack of strength.. he still picked up ATrain and was running around with A-Train on his shoulders... something Ryback couldnt

and he has other matches with A-Train where he belly to belly suplexes him and F5s him multiple times.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> I'm a personal trainer, I have a lot of lifting experience. I've never once said lifting a human of Tensai's size/weight is "easy", I've simply compared to his power to the likes of Goldberg and Lesnar, both of who Ryback comes up considerably short against in the strength/power department.


You didn't say it was easy, but you commented on how "Lesnar and Goldberg could do their moves to Tensai", as if it's just as easy as what Ryback does.

It isn't. At all. Ryback could've thrown his back out doing it the way he does, since he's lifting "incorrectly". Something you SHOULD know as a trainer, and certainly shouldn't warrant comments about how Lesnar could fireman's carry bigger guys when that's about 50% easier than how Ryback was tying to lift a sandbagging Tensai. A straight suplex isn't much easier, but it is a bit easier.

You're also dead wrong about Ryback coming up "considerably short" of Goldberg and Lesnar in the power department too. I will list their actual power numbers later in this post in reply to the other guy too. But in a nutshell, Ryback's confirmed power numbers are 5% higher than Goldberg's confirmed power numbers. Goldberg claimed in interviews that he could do 10% more than his own confirmed numbers (which would mean he was only 4.5% stronger than Ryback); however, nobody else has substantiated it.




AnalBleeding said:


> this.
> 
> Theyre pushing Ryback to be the modern day Goldberg or Brock, but he isn't even close.
> 
> Goldberg has a higher bench press and squat than Ryback... and Brock's bench and squat is even higher than both of them.


You're 1/3rd right. Lesnar is stronger than both. . .now (not before). Goldberg's alleged bench press is more than Ryback, but his confirmed bench press is less. Even if his alleged bench press was what he says it is, it's not "not even close".

Goldberg's _alleged_ bench press: 550 lbs. However, I have seen elsewhere that the most he's ever done is 500 lbs. The only place I've heard Goldberg hitting 550 lbs was from his own mouth. Nobody's seen it and said "yeah I've seen him do 550".

Ryback's: 525 lbs.

Alleged bench press: 25 lbs more, aka 4.5% more.

So he'd have 95.5% of Goldberg's alleged bench press, and 105% of his confirmed bench press.

I can't find a reputable site with their confirmed squat or deadlift numbers, or I'd also post those.

Lesnar's old bench numbers were 475 lbs with WWE, and it has increased over the years to allegedly nearly 600 lbs according to some sources on MMA sites.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> You didn't say it was easy, but you commented on how "Lesnar and Goldberg could do their moves to Tensai", as if it's just as easy as what Ryback does.
> 
> It isn't. At all. Ryback could've thrown his back out doing it the way he does, since he's lifting "incorrectly". Something you SHOULD know as a trainer, and certainly shouldn't warrant comments about how Lesnar could fireman's carry bigger guys when that's at least 50% easier than how Ryback was tying to lift a sandbagging Tensai.
> 
> ...


Actually, Lesnar's bench was 475 with the NFL at the combine... which was 1 MONTH after his motor cycle accident where he broke his hand and injured his back. Despite injuries, He was still able to bench 475, squat 720 and bench 225 at 44 reps.

If you read his book and watched his documentary, he said that his NFL stats, despite being very good, could have been better if he was 100%, but his accident affected it a great deal... and his max bench press was actually over 600lbs. (645 to be exact) with an over 850lb squat. Kurt Angle also said in the documentary that he had personally seen Brock do a 645lb bench press.


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

*ahem* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnBK1qvofK8


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

BoulderHead said:


> *ahem*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnBK1qvofK8


No struggle there. Holly sandbagged, Lesnar knew it, got pissed, threw him down on purpose


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah but he had to pick him up and balance him slowly so he could rest him on his shoulders for the big drop. I think that is what made it so hard. Maybe he was scared his ankle would get screwed up again in the middle of the push of his life? Either way, let the man evolve. There's gonna be some stumbles.


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

AnalBleeding said:


> No struggle there. Holly sandbagged, Lesnar knew it, got pissed, threw him down on purpose


Exactly, and if Lesnar couldn't pick up a sandbagging Holly, i don't see how people think Ryback could lift a sandbagging Tensai, who easily weighs over 100 pound more.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I like Ryback.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



AnalBleeding said:


> Actually, Lesnar's bench was 475 with the NFL at the combine... which was 1 MONTH after his motor cycle accident where he broke his hand and injured his back. Despite injuries, He was still able to bench 475, squat 720 and bench 225 at 44 reps.
> 
> If you read his book and watched his documentary, he said that his NFL stats, despite being very good, could have been better if he was 100%, but his accident affected it a great deal... and his max bench press was actually over 600lbs. (645 to be exact) with an over 850lb squat. Kurt Angle also said in the documentary that he had personally seen Brock do a 645lb bench press.


K, so you've replied to the last sentence of my post. Or rather, you replied to one three letter acronym in my post (for posting "WWE" instead of "NFL"). I never disputed that Lesnar was stronger than Ryback in the first place, I agreed that he was, so that point's been over already. It's in dead horse territory now.

What the rest of it? Such are your claim that Ryback isn't even close to as strong as Goldberg, yet I posted their stats and it's a 5% difference in favor of Ryback, or a mere 4.5% difference in favor of Goldberg if you take his word for it.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> You didn't say it was easy, but you commented on how "Lesnar and Goldberg could do their moves to Tensai", as if it's just as easy as what Ryback does.
> 
> It isn't. At all. Ryback could've thrown his back out doing it the way he does, since he's lifting "incorrectly". Something you SHOULD know as a trainer, and certainly shouldn't warrant comments about how Lesnar could fireman's carry bigger guys when that's about 50% easier than how Ryback was tying to lift a sandbagging Tensai. A straight suplex isn't much easier, but it is a bit easier.
> 
> ...


Again, I never once said his move is "easy" to do on someone like Tensai, simply that based on everything I've seen of all three I personally would think that Lesnar and Goldberg could pull off the same move 100% of the time, which Ryback clearly cannot, and with more ease.

Also there's a lot more to the sort of explosive power Goldberg and Lesnar had than just unsubstantiated 1 rep max bench press numbers. Even if Ryback could bench 25 lbs more than Goldberg for 1 rep, which I doubt, it doesn't mean that he's as powerful/strong overall. The type of explosive power Goldberg had and displayed during his wrestling career brought a number of different muscles in to play, and it was that overall combination that made him so explosively powerful.

In a lift like a clean and press or clean and jerk, Goldberg would embarrass Ryback.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was embarrassing. And I say this as a Ryback fan. Yeesh....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why do ppl think he sandbagged. Ryback just looked weird picking him up. With that move to its prob difficult on bigger guys. He did it on SD but struggled there too seeing how shaky and wobbly his legs were. 

I laughed my ass seeing it though. Guy has been jobbing 100 pound feathers for so long.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BoulderHead said:


> Exactly, and if Lesnar couldn't pick up a sandbagging Holly, i don't see how people think Ryback could lift a sandbagging Tensai, who easily weighs over 100 pound more.


Ding ding ding


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Who cares if he can lift Tensai or not? Tensai should be fired, he sucks so much.


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

JAROTO said:


> I like Ryback.


So do I, its nice to have someone "new" being pushed correctly, he adds an element of the unknown to the main event. This forum is split though, you either love him or hate him. I just don't know who else people would rather see get a push.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> K, so you've replied to the last sentence of my post. Or rather, you replied to one three letter acronym in my post (for posting "WWE" instead of "NFL"). I never disputed that Lesnar was stronger than Ryback in the first place, I agreed that he was, so that point's been over already. It's in dead horse territory now.
> 
> What the rest of it? Such are your claim that Ryback isn't even close to as strong as Goldberg, yet I posted their stats and it's a 5% difference in favor of Ryback, or a mere 4.5% difference in favor of Goldberg if you take his word for it.


You can't just compare their strength via stats anyway (even though Lesnar and Goldberg both are stronger in the weight lifting department)... when it comes to lifting other human beings and in ring strength, you have to take into consideration all that functional strength.

Goldberg has trained in Mixed Martial Arts since the 90s, was also a football player.

Lesnar wrestled amateur for over 18 years, winning an NCAA championship.. claiming the title of best wrestler in the entire United States in 2000, and runner up in 1999. 

Both Goldberg and Lesnar have far more functional strength and athleticism when it comes to lifting moving things like other humans, and throwing them around.. and also other humans who resist being picked up... whereas Ryback's strength just comes from pure lifting dead weight in the gym..

In other words, lets say a 290lb Ryback takes you down and puts his weight on you and tries to keep you from moving.... it will probably feel like theres 290lbs on you... whereas if a 290lb Brock put his weight on you and tried to keep you from moving, it will feel like theres 600lbs on top of you because of his functional strength. He knows how to use his weight... then have both of them pick you up and throw you, and resist as much as you can... Ryback will probably have a harder time picking up and throwing a person who is resisting and moving than Brock simply because he isnt as used to it.

in short: Ryback isn't used to picking up and throwing humans who are resisting whereas guys like Brock are due to their experience in MMA and amateur wrestling.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I figured that if he tried his finisher (whatever the fuck it's called) on larger opponents that there would be problems. Ryback sucks as far as I'm concerned. I personally don't like this Goldberg-like gimmick at all. I hate the character because it literally a recycled gimmick that's been run to the ground.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Again, I never once said his move is "easy" to do on someone like Tensai, simply that based on everything I've seen of all three I personally would think that Lesnar and Goldberg could pull off the same move 100% of the time, which Ryback clearly cannot, and with more ease.
> 
> Also there's a lot more to the sort of explosive power Goldberg and Lesnar had than just unsubstantiated bench press numbers. Even if Ryback could bench 25 lbs than Goldberg for 1 rep, which I doubt, it doesn't mean that he's as powerful overall. The type of explosive power Goldberg had and displayed during his wrestling career brought a number of different muscles in to play, and it was that overall combination that made him so explosively powerful.


Those actually are substantiated numbers. I even checked multiple sources first before posting.

Also, the comment about "it doesn't mean he's more powerful over all", and that benching power isn't a catch-all definition of overall power (which I never said it was), doesn't actually help you make a point about Goldberg being any stronger.

You cannot use "what ifs" as a logical argument, nor can you use a generic belief that "just because he can bench more doesn't mean he's stronger" as a good reasoning for saying he isn't. But if you can find confirmed lists from reputable sources about their power numbers in various forms of lifting, then that would be a good point to make.

You haven't consolidated your argument or debunked anything I've said yet. I just want to see confirmed facts to support your claims. I've already posted facts that prove Ryback (at least in the most popular form of power measurment), is not weaker than Goldberg at all. Even if you give Goldberg the benefit of the doubt and average his claimed numbers with his confirmed numbers, it equals Ryback's, not exceeds it.

I've also never seen Goldberg or Lesnar pull off the same move on any wrestler, much less a 380lb one. . .so "I think they could" isn't much of a point either. No factual evidence backs that up. Just saying.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> Those actually are substantiated numbers. I even checked multiple sources first before posting.
> 
> Also, the comment about "it doesn't mean he's more powerful over all", and that benching power isn't a catch-all definition of overall power (which I never said it was), doesn't actually help you make a point about Goldberg being any stronger.
> 
> ...


You think Ryback would be able to pull something like this off?


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



AnalBleeding said:


> You think Ryback would be able to pull something like this off?


Considering Big Show pushes off the floor with his legs, yes?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



BoulderHead said:


> Considering Big Show pushes off the floor with his legs, yes?


barely any bend on that.. you are a fool if you think thats all big show there.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Goldberg hasn't wrestled since 2004 and Lesnar is having just once in a lifetime appearances. Why do we have to compare them? Right now Ryback is obviously in better form than them. I've read about Ryback and even met him on a forum when he was about to compete in Tough Enough. He seems like a very nice guy with a good attitude. I like him and has my support. It's nice to have a new posible main eventer. Good luck to him.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Everybody botches, nobody's perfect. We move on from it. 

Whether it was Tensai sandbagging, or Ryback just couldn't get Tensai up, it'll be forgotten by tomorrow. What they should do though is change his finisher if stuff like this is going to happen. Maybe they should just make it easier for Ryback to have a finisher that starts of in a fireman's carry like the F5. 

It's good to know though that he's experienced enough to pull an alternative and beat Tensai with the clothesline.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

so, can this be moved to rants, please?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> Those actually are substantiated numbers. I even checked multiple sources first before posting.
> 
> Also, the comment about "it doesn't mean he's more powerful over all", and that benching power isn't a catch-all definition of overall power (which I never said it was), doesn't actually help you make a point about Goldberg being any stronger.
> 
> ...


Haha, 1 rep max bench press is most certainly not "the most popular form of power measurement", it's primarily a pectoral exercise and is therefore _mainly_ a measure of the strength of those muscles, not overall strength/power.

I may not have factual evidence in terms of stats and numbers, but what Goldberg and Lesnar did in the ring in comparison to Ryback speaks for itself. If you compare Goldberg and Lesnar's showings of strength and power as wrestlers, they impress far more than Ryback, simple as.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> Goldberg hasn't wrestled since 2004 and Lesnar is having just once in a lifetime appearances. Why do we have to compare them? Right now Ryback is obviously in better form than them. I've read about Ryback and even met him on a forum when he was about to compete in Tough Enough. He seems like a very nice guy with a good attitude. I like him and has my support. It's nice to have a new posible main eventer. Good luck to him.


Ryback in better form than Brock? Not a chance.

Brock is probably better now than he was during his last run in the WWE... the guy is a trained MMA fighter and has been training in MMA for the past 6-7 years... MMA fighters are some of the most elite athletes on the planet.

Brock can fight for 25 minutes, while Ryback would probably gas out in 5 minutes of running on the treadmill. Big muscles require oxygen...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Most of the guys in the roster are stronger than CM Punk, so everybody is better than him or what? What's the point with all this strongest man contest?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Haha, 1 rep max bench press is most certainly not "the most popular form of power measurement", it's primarily a pectoral exercise and is therefore _mainly_ a measure of the strength of those muscles, not overall strength/power.
> 
> I may not have factual evidence in terms of stats and numbers, but what Goldberg and Lesnar did in the ring in comparison to Ryback speaks for itself. If you compare Goldberg and Lesnar's showings of strength and power as wrestlers, they impress far more than Ryback, simple as.


Even then, Lesnar and Goldberg both have a higher all time bench than Ryback.... Lesnar also has 44x225lb bench press, which is one of the highest even among the best bench records in the NFL.


----------



## HeyGuysItsMeDec (Sep 6, 2012)

Ryback didn't botch, Tensai is fed up with jobbing and obviously didn't want to make someone else look good. I've completely lost respect for Tensai.


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



AnalBleeding said:


> barely any bend on that.. you are a fool if you think thats all big show there.


Did I say it was all Show? No. But I guarantee that if Show planted his feet, he wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> Ryback in better form than Brock? Not a chance.
> 
> Brock is probably better now than he was during his last run in the WWE... the guy is a trained MMA fighter and has been training in MMA for the past 6-7 years... MMA fighters are some of the most elite athletes on the planet.
> 
> Brock can fight for 25 minutes, while Ryback would probably gas out in 5 minutes of running on the treadmill. Big muscles require oxygen...


I don't know. Brock had some serious health issues and never really recovered. He didn't seem to be in great shape for his final UFC fight and he definitely "let himself go" a little prior to hopping into the WWE. He's definitely not in the best shape of his career at this point. During the height of his brief run atop UFC, I'd have completely agreed with you. 

I'm still not arguing that Ryback is in better condition than Lesnar, simply saying that Brock's not currently in the best shape of his life.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

If Tensai sandbagged, the WWE should fire that hippo.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



AnalBleeding said:


> You can't just compare their strength via stats anyway


It's much better to do that to compare than than just use your opinion that you "think" they're better.



> (even though Lesnar and Goldberg both are stronger in the weight lifting department)


Except Goldberg isn't. I posted some of their power numbers. You've posted. . .no facts. If you keep claiming something is true, it won't make it true just because you keep saying it.



> ... when it comes to lifting other human beings and in ring strength, you have to take into consideration all that functional strength.


You can't make that claim. Like I just said to the other guy, they didn't perform the same move. You're comparing easier to pull off moves to a more difficult one, and claiming that since they could do their easier moves more easily, that it proves they're stronger than a guy who failed to do his more difficult to do move 2/3 times on a 400lb guy. It's not a good argument and it's based on poor logic.




> Goldberg has trained in Mixed Martial Arts since the 90s, was also a football player.


Martial arts has nothing to do with power lifting, that's a red herring. Ryback was also a football player.




> Lesnar wrestled amateur for over 18 years, winning an NCAA championship.. claiming the title of best wrestler in the entire United States in 2000, and runner up in 1999.


More red herrings.




> Both Goldberg and Lesnar have far more functional strength and athleticism when it comes to lifting moving things like other humans, and throwing them around..


That's your opinion, and you can't prove it since it's based on your observational opinion rather than facts.




> and also other humans who resist being picked up...whereas Ryback's strength just comes from pure lifting dead weight in the gym..


Other pro wrestlers don't resist the moves, and lifting "dead weight" is pretty much the exact definition of getting sandbagged. So Ryback's pure lifting strength is exactly what applies in pro wrestling. lol.




> In other words, lets say a 290lb Ryback takes you down and puts his weight on you and tries to keep you from moving.... it will probably feel like theres 290lbs on you... whereas if a 290lb Brock put his weight on you and tried to keep you from moving, it will feel like theres 600lbs on top of you because of his functional strength. He knows how to use his weight... then have both of them pick you up and throw you, and resist as much as you can... Ryback will probably have a harder time picking up and throwing a person who is resisting and moving than Brock simply because he isnt as used to it.


This is also completely irrelevant. What's even your point? That Brock's a better fighter? No shit. We're talking about their ability to lift people in the ring, guys who allow themselves to get lifted and usually ASSIST in getting lifted up. That's just another long-winded red herring.



> in short: Ryback isn't used to picking up and throwing humans who are resisting whereas guys like Brock are due to their experience in MMA and amateur wrestling.


And again, that doesn't matter. The other pro wrestlers aren't resisting the moves. fpalm

Of your whole post, you've said one thing on point, and both were just your opinions.

It's alreayd been established that you think Lesnar and Goldberg are stronger. We get it. I don't dispute that because it's your opinion. We're talking about facts now. . .so you can stop posting your opinion over and over.


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

None of this really matters anyway, has it ruined Rybacks credibility? No, he came out later and still got the loudest chants of the night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think Tensai sandbagged him. Based on what I've heard, this guy isn't a Bob Holly type and is usually viewed as a professional. It looked like something just went wrong and they pulled that finish out of their ass. 

It did look very bad though.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I don't think Tensai sandbagged him. Based on what I've heard, this guy isn't a Bob Holly type and is usually viewed as a professional. It looked like something just went wrong and they pulled that finish out of their ass.
> 
> It did look very bad though.


Exactly, the whole "sandbagging" thing is just a convenient excuse for Ryback marks who refuse to take it for what it was - a botch from a guy who isn't strong enough to pull off that move on someone of that size and weight every time he goes for it.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

lol I need to see this video

You Ryback marks are pathetic. The dude blows.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

NathWFC said:


> Exactly, the whole "sandbagging" thing is just a convenient excuse for Ryback marks who refuse to take it for what it was - a botch from a guy who isn't strong enough to pull off that move on someone of that size and weight every time he goes for it.


I'm not a Ryback mark, and am a Tensai mark, and I think that was a sandbag. That looked like a frustrated 40 year old vet who left a niche in Japan to come back to American, was promised a main event push, and instead, has been jobbed out, and was booked to be squashed in under 2 minutes.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Marston said:


> lol I need to see this video
> 
> You Ryback marks are pathetic. The dude blows.


I'm not a Ryback mark, but I like him. He is way more entertaining than Sheamus at least.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Haha, 1 rep max bench press is most certainly not "the most popular form of power measurement", it's primarily a pectoral exercise and is therefore _mainly_ a measure of the strength of those muscles, not overall strength/power.
> 
> I may not have factual evidence in terms of stats and numbers, but what Goldberg and Lesnar did in the ring in comparison to Ryback speaks for itself. If you compare Goldberg and Lesnar's showings of strength and power as wrestlers, they impress far more than Ryback, simple as.


Yes it is. Nobody walks up to a buff guy and asks how much they squat or curl or deadlift when asking how buff they are. They ask how much they bench. So yes it is the most popular form of strength measurment for most people.

If you disagree, then feel free to tell me what is the more popular form of power measurment. Don't just disagree and not even make a counterpoint.

And no, sorry, what they did doesn't "speak for itself". Nor does any of their spots refute confirmed measurments of their power. They did different moves which were easier to do. . .so how is that a good comparison? (rhetorical question, it isn't a good comparison)

And we can stop talking about Lesnar now since nobody is saying Ryback is stronger than him. I'm talking about JUST Goldberg, because you, and I quote, called him, "an incredibly fucking poor imitation. Goldberg".

Your topic is about Ryback in comparison to Goldberg. Quit trying to derail the argument by bringing up other people.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll assume Tensai didn't sandbag and it was Ryback's mistake. So what.. everyone botches, on smackdown he carried Tensai with ease and walked around the ring with him.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> *Yes it is. Nobody walks up to a buff guy and asks how much they squat or curl or deadlift when asking how buff they are. They ask how much they bench. So yes it is the most popular form of strength measurment for most people.*
> 
> If you disagree, then feel free to tell me what is the more popular form of power measurment. Don't just disagree and not even make a counterpoint.
> 
> ...


I honestly refuse to read the rest of your post after that sentence. I cannot have a serious debate with someone who's just come out with something as hilariously ridiculous as that.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

He did lift Tensai in Smackdown however for all the people saying he did it with ease you can easily see in the video he is struggling. Either way Tensai is going to get it. Also Ryback is strong, but he isn't as strong as Cena, Lesnar, or Goldberg.


----------



## HeyGuysItsMeDec (Sep 6, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Exactly, the whole "sandbagging" thing is just a convenient excuse for Ryback marks who refuse to take it for what it was - a botch from a guy who isn't strong enough to pull off that move on someone of that size and weight every time he goes for it.


I'm not a Ryback mark. Tensai clearly wasn't co-operating at all with the lift.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Whether you hate Ryback or not the fact is that sure, he didn't lift Tensai tonight but when he came back out the crowd were chanting FEED ME MORE when staring down punk which means the people still care about him and can forgive him although the fat jelly lard ass sandbagged.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok so Cena is stronger than Ryback. Then give us another decade of Cena main events until there's someone stronger than him.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

He says ''stupid'' and something else?

Filmed off the TV..





Fanation...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EY8h17XHxo


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

is it just me or does Ryback remind you of a Furby?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> I honestly refuse to read the rest of your post after that sentence. I cannot have a serious debate with someone who's just come out with something as hilariously ridiculous as that.


Translation: You realize you've made no legitimate points, cannot argue with what I've said, can't even think of a single good counter point that isn't just another opinion which is worthless and never a "point", so you've searched for the laziest way out of the argument since you know you've lost it.

Gotcha.

And I seriously doubt you're a personal trainer based on the terrible knowledge you've displayed in the thread thus far. Your level of displayed knowledge seemed about even to a guy who watched a weight lifting video once, remembered some of the buzzwords and the general idea, but forgot 80% of it. So I think you just threw that shit out there in an attempt to give your opinion credibility and hoped that'd cool off the argument.

No facts, no points, lied to create credibility, tried to derail argument, failed on all attempts, then quit. :cheer


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Meh don't care anymore. He's still my favorite brute. And his theme music is bad ass.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Jobberwacky said:


> He says ''stupid'' and something else?
> 
> Filmed off the TV..
> 
> ...


Lol, Tensai clearly sandbagged, especially on the first try.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Translation: You realize you've made no legitimate points, cannot argue with what I've said, can't even think of a single good counter point that isn't just another opinion which is worthless and never a "point", so you've searched for the laziest way out of the argument since you know you've lost it.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> ...


Haha, I am a fitness & wellbeing advisor/personal trainer for a company called Nuffield Health based at K-College, Kent. But then again I couldn't give a fuck what you think and don't have to justify anything to you.

I haven't displayed any terrible knowledge whatsoever, I haven't needed to use it. You are the misguided fool spouting crap like "bench press is the most common measurement of power" and then attempting to back it with some seriously embarrassing drivel about asking "buff" guys what they can bench and saying that no one cares about squats and dead lifts.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Remember when Jericho chocked Goldberg with a front face-lock in real life. That was one of the most humiliating stories ever for a strong guy.

Here it is in the words of Bret Hart:
http://www.brethart.com/bio/columns/story-about-goldberg-jericho


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I was shaking my head, it was so disappointing, but like others said he did it with ease on Smackdown but not tonight..?


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> He says ''stupid'' and something else?
> 
> Filmed off the TV..
> 
> ...


hahaha what a hack


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

what does comparing their alleged max bench press have anything to do with lifting a guy up for a move..? you don't lift someone with your pecs and triceps.. deadlift or squat are what would be relevant to the ability to pick a person up. also someone's 1RM is not that important, towards the end of the match a person will be tired and no longer 100% so what they can one rep with bad form and short range of motion is not = to what they can lift comfortably after wrestling a 5-10 minute match.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The XL said:


> Lol, Tensai clearly sandbagged, especially on the first try.


The first one looked REALLY bad. If Tensai didn't sandbag, he was at least guilty of what appeared to be severe incompetence.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> what does comparing their alleged max bench press have anything to do with lifting a guy up for a move..? you don't lift someone with your pecs and triceps.. deadlift or squat are what would be relevant to the ability to pick a person up. also someone's 1RM is not that important, towards the end of the match a person will be tired and no longer 100% so what they can one rep with bad form and short range of motion is not = to what they can lift comfortably after wrestling a 5-10 minute match.


But... but... if you want to know how strong someone is you just need to ask a "buff" guy what they can bench? Squats, dead lifts and other compound lifts don't matter? One rep max bench press is the universal measurement of overall strength?

:lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryback = Goldberg
Tensai = Regal

It happens.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

End of the day, there's nothing intriguing about Ryback vs Punk, if that goes down.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Khalid Hassan said:


> End of the day, there's nothing intriguing about Ryback vs Punk, if that goes down.


Of course not, they haven't built it yet.

We said the same thing going into HHH/Taker at WM28.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Just watched the complete video. Tensai obviously sandbagged. That hippo lost my respect...to tell the truth he never had it cause he always sucked. I hope he gets fired and we never see him again in the WWE.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



AnalBleeding said:


> You can't just compare their strength via stats anyway (even though Lesnar and Goldberg both are stronger in the weight lifting department)... when it comes to lifting other human beings and in ring strength, you have to take into consideration all that functional strength.
> 
> Goldberg has trained in Mixed Martial Arts since the 90s, was also a football player.
> 
> ...


THIS! Get over it Ryback marks. He has gym strength, which is nothing compared to raw strength that amateur wrestlers have.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

I see a lot of people in here still complaining when they have been proven that Ryback has lifted Tensai. Shut up already you lose.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> I see a lot of people in here still complaining when they have been proven that Ryback has lifted Tensai. Shut up already you lose.


To play devil's advocate (and I'm a fan of Ryback), with SD's editing, it could have been reshot if he had failed.

I see it completely as Tensai sandbagging.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Avon Barksdale said:


> THIS! Get over it Ryback marks. He has gym strength, which is nothing compared to raw strength that amateur wrestlers have.


So? This is professional wrestling, not amateur wrestling or a gym strength competition.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Who gives a fuck. He is still over as hell. Tensai sandbagged him and people are just finding excuses to bitch on Ryback even more.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

After reviewing the play... comparing this attempt to Smackdown... Tensai sandbagged him. He did NOT wrap his left arm around Ryback's head, as per doing any suplex pick-up. And he did not use his right arm to press on Ryback's right shoulder/trap for support. The call on the field is overturned, and Tensai will be charged with a timeout and a 10-yard penalty.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> He says ''stupid'' and something else?
> 
> Filmed off the TV..
> 
> ...


Totally Tensai sandbagging. People who are arguing with this are mostly people who hate ryback


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

What bothers me it's how unprofessional Albert was. The WWE is trying to build a new star and he could have damaged that credibility on WWE's new guy. This is a business and he could have ruined the opportunity for the WWE to make more money...probably huge money if Ryback becomes a success. Fortunately the crowd seems to love Ryback and didn't care, but Albert should be fired without an explanation IMO.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Calling him Roidback and shit like Cena is god and he's so innocent.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

BoulderHead said:


> Exactly, and if Lesnar couldn't pick up a sandbagging Holly, i don't see how people think Ryback could lift a sandbagging Tensai, who easily weighs over 100 pound more.


It's a totally different move, you can't compare.

Also in either scenario, if the wrestler isn't prepared for or expecting the sandbag, he's going to have a much harder time than if he was expecting it.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Looked like a sandbag.
It's sad that people are actually crying over the fact that Ryback failed a move. Wrestlers aren't perfect.


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

It looked horrible and really hurt Ryback. But I love how some people can't comprehend the fact that lifting a person with firemans carry is A LOT easier than the way Ryback does it. Plus Tensai sandbagged.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



AnalBleeding said:


> Wrong... this is a pure 320lb deadlift... NOTHIGN Undertaker could have done could have made it easier...


Not true; as you can see during the second half of that move Taker does a situp of sorts, providing momentum for Lesnar thus making the lift easier.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Complete match: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOMD5Iao-ug


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

Who cares? Both of them suck and should be fired for being too fat to compete.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Avon Barksdale said:


> THIS! Get over it Ryback marks. He has gym strength, which is nothing compared to raw strength that amateur wrestlers have.


No one ever said he was as strong as Brock Lesnar. But he's still strong as fuck. If Tensai sandbagged Lesnar on the F-5, it'd be difficult for him to do it, and if he sandbagged Goldberg on the jackhammer, there is no way he'd be able to get him up.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Clearly Tensai sandbagged the move, and made no effort to switch into the Samoan Drop position of Ryback's finisher like he did on Smackdown. That was 370 pounds of deadweight on Ryback's back. Some people on here are ready to attack Ryback for something that wasn't even his fault.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Tensai is totally sandbaggin and haters are just using this botch to shit on Ryback. In the Smackdown match, he did it with ease. True it is possible they edited the footage, but then why is the crowd all hyped by him performing this move IF he botched it a few times. If he screwed it up, the crowd would not be cheering as much as they were.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

MyBloodyValentine said:


> Who cares? Both of them suck and should be fired for being too fat to compete.


LOL


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Bionic_Brony said:


> Tensai is totally sandbaggin and haters are just using this botch to shit on Ryback. In the Smackdown match, he did it with ease. True it is possible they edited the footage, but then why is the crowd all hyped by him performing this move IF he botched it a few times. If he screwed it up, the crowd would not be cheering as much as they were.


But he didn't do it with "ease" on Smackdown. Fair play he did actually get it done that time, but it was far from with "ease".


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> But he didn't do it with "ease" on Smackdown. Fair play he did actually get it done that time, but it was far from with "ease".


Because its not an easy move to do on bigger guys. Not even Goldberg and Lesnar could pick him up like he was nothing with the move that Ryback does.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

To make things easier for people to compare:

Smackdown:






RAW:






Watching both back to back several times I don't think it's clear that Tesnai sandbagged like everyone is saying. I don't know what Ryback was thinking on the second attempt tonight (Tensai was in a really weird position), but for the first one to me it almost looks like Ryback just couldn't get enough momentum to get Tensai properly positioned on his shoulders.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> But he didn't do it with "ease" on Smackdown. Fair play he did actually get it done that time, but it was far from with "ease".


How many on the roster could do it with ease? It's a very small list.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> Looked like a sandbag.
> It's sad that people are actually crying over the fact that Ryback failed a move. Wrestlers aren't perfect.


All wrestlers botch at least once. Nobody is perfect! OP here is all like aw even in the SD match he was strugglin. Well wtf, are you not impressed unless its perfection!? Whatever, Ryback most likely wont get in trouble for this (otherwise why did they have him come out later) so let the haters hate. I'll continue enjoying his matches.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

i think we all can agree ryback cant compare to goldberg or lesnar he looks to be more in the lead with guys like maybe mason ryan?strong looking men whereas goldberg etc are just plain up powerhouses.goldberg military pressed lesnar from a stationary position with ease!to do that with lesnars weight is just immense imo and well lesnar's actions speakes for himself aswell


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

I actually enjoy and like ryback, but agree with the OP.

Ryback is supposed to be a big freak of nature monster, yet couldn't lift a train, failed twice (yes I saw him do it on smackdown, but to be a monster he's gotta get him up consistently). I saw Brock lift the same dude and run around with him on his shoulders before throwing him on his fuccking head. That's a monster, and Ryback just can't compare to Brock, or Goldberg for that matter. 

Also, when Brock and Goldberg stood in the ring with super heavyweights they still looked visibly like monsters, whereas Ryback was dwarfed by Albert. Still am a fan of the dude tho.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

In both videos, watch Tensai's left arm after Ryback lifts him up. That's the biggest difference I see.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Underscore said:


> Watching both back to back several times I don't think it's clear that Tesnai sandbagged like everyone is saying. I don't know what Ryback was thinking on the second attempt tonight (Tensai was in a really weird position), but for the first one to me it almost looks like Ryback just couldn't get enough momentum to get Tensai properly positioned on his shoulders.


Pretty much. Ryback didn't bend down low enough. Tensai is a fridge on stilts, and not enough of his weight was distributed across the Ryback's shoulders. I doubt Lesnar or Goldberg could have pulled the move off if they went about executing it the way it was. Or for all we know Ryback has a nagging injury. Either way, botches happen and who cares?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Clearly if not an intentional sandbag, Tensai fucked up. I doubt Ryback would be that mad and yell at him on live TV if it wasn't at least somewhat Tensai's fault.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone else notice the wind get knocked out of the crowd during the botches? I think they were embarrassed.

Such a shame this is happening now, right when Ryback is about to get a pretty big push it seems like.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Underscore said:


> Anyone else notice the wind get knocked out of the crowd during the botches? I think they were embarrassed.
> 
> Such a shame this is happening now, right when Ryback is about to get a pretty big push it seems like.


But it didnt hurt him that much. He was very over with the crowd during the Punk segment. Even when he won with the clothesline he got a good reaction from the crowd.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

Epic fail by Ryback. Ugliest performance of the night.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> But it didnt hurt him that much. He was very over with the crowd during the Punk segment. Even when he won with the clothesline he got a good reaction from the crowd.


If anything it just pushes the clothesline as a legit finisher as well. It will help if he ever gets in a feud with Big Show.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

People are comparing Rybacks finisher to people like Cena/goldberg/lesnar but Ryback finisher is carrying him around the ring and somoa drop. Cena/goldberg/lesnar all they do is pick the guy up and slam him, they dont fucking carry him around the ring.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> People are comparing Rybacks finisher to people like Cena/goldberg/lesnar but Ryback finisher is carrying him around the ring and somoa drop. Cena/goldberg/lesnar all they do is pick the guy up and slam him, they dont fucking carry him around the ring.


Here's an exact comparison to seperate the beasts/freaks from the really strong


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

He's no Antonio Cesaro. That Neutralizer on Brodus Clay was just beyond measure!


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> Who gives a fuck. He is still over as hell. Tensai sandbagged him and people are just finding excuses to bitch on Ryback even more.


This. 

I'm still a fan of both Ryback and Tensai after this, whether it was a sandbag or not. As the saying goes: shit happens. If the Ryback push goes as planned, nobody will remember this a year from now. If/When Chris Jericho returns, I doubt any of the casuals will remember him slipping in the liquid when he was pouring fake booze on Punk. I'm sure if anybody did a little digging, they could find equally embarrassing moments from any top star of the past or present. CM Punk has slipped the ropes several times in the past year and his gimmick is that he's the best wrestler in the world. 

Who cares if Ryback isn't as strong as Goldberg or Brock Lesnar, the characters have no relation to each other. This is like saying Daniel Bryan is a poor rip off of Chris Benoit because both are technical wrestlers. Ryback isn't trying to be Goldberg or Lesnar, Ryback is trying to be Ryback.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

MRRSNTNO said:


> He's no Antonio Cesaro. That Neutralizer on Brodus Clay was just beyond measure!


Now THAT was very impressive. My jaw almost dropped.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A few days from now:

WWE would like to wish Tensai the best of luck with his future endeavors.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

We all know he's capable of lifting Tensai as seen on Smackdown. I don't know what happened tonight but either way, it's irrellevent and it was played off like Tensai escaped Ryback's finisher. So yeah.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback is a shit cunt. Tensai DID not sand bag him, Ryback just couldn't get the job done. So much for being the big bad powerhouse that he is portrayed to be. His credibility has gone down the drain.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



JAROTO said:


> So? This is professional wrestling, not amateur wrestling or a gym strength competition.


So? This may not be a strength competition but he's being built like he is apart of one. The whole argument is relevant because his shitty gimmick and push is because of his explosive power and dominance like a recycled Goldberg and Lesnar. He's being built that way, yet his athleticism and natural explosive strength has been short of impressive as Lesnar and Goldberg. Makes the WWE look desperate to try and create another larger than life beast.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

funny how he yelled "stupid" at Tensai just like Orton did to Kofi


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, this thread.

Is Tensai to Ryback as Regal was to Goldberg? Ha.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

I will agree with Ryback marks, that he is over, which is pretty cool considering the lack of star power the WWE has on their active roster right now.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

MRRSNTNO said:


> He's no Antonio Cesaro. That Neutralizer on Brodus Clay was just beyond measure!


This I just saw it (missed that part from RAW) that was amazing Antonio is definitely something impressive.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Ryback is no ring general thats for sure. So he couldn't pick up Tensai for his finisher? So whats he do? Irish Whip and a clothesline. Terrible....just terrible.

Ryback just isn't in Warrior/Batista/Goldbergs league. What a failure. So forced and so manufactured. Whats really sad is half the IWC is falling for it too. Maybe youre just that sick of Cena being on top or youre hard up for a main eventer that isn't a "non drawing indy vanilla hack".


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Ryback is shit hahaha loser.
Ezekiel >> Ryback


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmm. I simply saw it as a sloppy mishap. The setup and an appropriately timed lift off were there as always, although it appeared Tensai was not providing _enough_ support (that being the difference to completely sandbagging) for Ryback to correctly shift the weight to an upright position. As Khalid Hassan said, he would've needed to deposit more of his weight onto Ryback's right trap than he apparently did. They had a fair shake of it the second attempt, but it looks as too much was expended the first time around. 

I doubt that Tensai intentionally went out of his way to jeopardise his opponent in any way considering they were going through the same routine they did on SD with nothing out of the ordinary that may suggest he was in a shitty mood.

Love the Regal/Goldberg comparisons as well. Always when you least expect it, eh? It was much more unfortunate for Goldberg who had a lot of his destructive mystique wiped away from a forceful Regal carryjob.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He proved he could do it on SD. FACT.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Algernon said:


> Ryback is no ring general thats for sure. So he couldn't pick up Tensai for his finisher? *So whats he do? Irish Whip and a clothesline. Terrible....just terrible.*
> 
> Ryback just isn't in Warrior/Batista/Goldbergs league. What a failure. So forced and so manufactured. Whats really sad is half the IWC is falling for it too. Maybe youre just that sick of Cena being on top or youre hard up for a main eventer that isn't a "non drawing indy vanilla hack".


Well, this is the same clothesline that has been set up as the second strongest move in his moveset. We've seen countless local jobbers get folded in half by it, so I don't think it was a bad choice for improvisation.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO, you cant take rayback serious after watching this. That was a huuuuge both, so funny.


----------



## Grave (Nov 2, 2003)

NonCentz said:


> Here's an exact comparison to seperate the beasts/freaks from the really strong



Oh-em-gee, look at this non beast that cant lift hardcore holly!






Albert wasn't pulling himself up in time with Ryback. Bad timing and reactions.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*SQUATS AND DEADLIFT NEEDED!* 

:cena


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

We'll probably find out tomorrow what happened, but I don't think Tensai intentionally did anything. I think there's just limits to Ryback's strength. That's why when he was facing Reks/Hawkins, he would only lift up one guy instead of two when he was facing smaller wrestlers. Probably why they called off the three wrestler matches. Cena is probably stronger, I don't think I've ever seen him botch his fireman carry ( . . wait, I just searched for Attitude Adjustment botch on Youtube, and he might have once, against Rey Mysterio of all people  )

Looked like Ryback picked up Tensai, called a Clothesline finish, and Tensai willingly took it fine. If Tensai had beef with Ryback, he probably would've taken a weak bump from the clothesline too, or just rolled out Gail Kim style.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Didn't catch RAW but by the pages of this thread it must have been a really bad botch.


----------



## icecreamsandstuff (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Did he perhaps use a crane on Smackdown? Looked like he could have gone for it a hundred times and failed every single time tonight. *Needs to spend less time growing for show and start working on his strength conditioning*.


That's one of the dumbest things I've read all week lol

DYEL?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol I knew I'd find this thread on here. He'll get the hang of it. It's about 360 pounds of dead weight and Tensai has an awkward body shape. Stop trying to find ways to insult The Ryback until he actually does something that deserves insult.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Ryback is strong but he ain't Lesnar or Goldberg


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

He's green as hell, technically very ungifted, not nearly as strong as he looks (reminds me of HHH) and Tensai is a huge guy, so yeah, didn't really expect otherwise.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Couldn't even get Tensai on his shoulders after TWO attempts and we're supposed to buy him as this monstrous powerhouse? Lol.
> 
> Once again proving that he is nothing but an incredibly fucking poor imitation. Goldberg would have thrown Tensai up there like a balloon.


Exactly this.

Ryback is a JOKE. A fucking JOKE. Nothing but a cheap immitator of Goldberg.


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

Striker said:


> And do you know how hard it is to lift 300(estimate) pounds of human weight?


say this to a REAL powerhouse like Bill Goldberg











Jackhammer on fucking Reese! BAH GAWD!






or Brock freakin' Lesnar.


still say that Mason Ryan > RyBerg


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Didn't catch RAW but by the pages of this thread it must have been a really bad botch.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1tXEt99oNM

7:28


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I never looked at Ryback as someone who's legitimately strong, he always looked like Mr. Olympia but I never thought that there's some amazing power behind all those muscles. That being said, f* tht sandbagging p.o.s. Tensai.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, I am a fitness & wellbeing advisor/personal trainer for a company called Nuffield Health based at K-College, Kent. But then again I couldn't give a fuck what you think and don't have to justify anything to you.
> 
> I haven't displayed any terrible knowledge whatsoever, I haven't needed to use it. You are the misguided fool spouting crap like "bench press is the most common measurement of power" and then attempting to back it with some seriously embarrassing drivel about asking "buff" guys what they can bench and saying that no one cares about squats and dead lifts.





NathWFC said:


> But... but... if you want to know how strong someone is you just need to ask a "buff" guy what they can bench? Squats, dead lifts and other compound lifts don't matter? One rep max bench press is the universal measurement of overall strength?
> 
> :lmao


You're dumb as hell dude.

First, I will debunk your terrible straw man argument that you keep trying harder with and are repeating multiple times.

I never said bench pressing was the best form of measuring someone's strength. I never said it was a universal measuring tool either.

I only posted bench pressing stats because those are the only weight room numbers I could find to compare (something I already said too). You know, doing research and posting facts, rather than talking out of my ass like you are?

I have already addressed your dumbass straw man argument before you even started using it.



SinJackal said:


> Those actually are substantiated numbers. I even checked multiple sources first before posting.
> 
> Also, the comment about "it doesn't mean he's more powerful over all", and that benching power isn't a catch-all definition of overall power (which I never said it was), doesn't actually help you make a point about Goldberg being any stronger.
> 
> You cannot use "what ifs" as a logical argument, nor can you use a generic belief that "just because he can bench more doesn't mean he's stronger" as a good reasoning for saying he isn't. But if you can find confirmed lists from reputable sources about their power numbers in various forms of lifting, then that would be a good point to make.


I literally said I wasn't saying benching power was a catch-all definition of overall power the first time you tried to pretend like that's what I was saying since you had no argument against what I actually said.

I also clearly said that you can't use "more than benching matters" as an argument without posting their numbers in other categories.


You had no point to make about it. Just some meandering, useless thoughts from a Goldberg mark. I don't even know why you stuck around to argue about it when you had nothing to say to begin with.


I also still seriously doubt you are a personal trainer. Several reasons why:

1: You think a fireman's carry is the same thing as Ryback's finisher's setup. Ryback isn't doing a fireman's carry to set up his finisher, dumbass. It's more difficult. So due to that:

A: You clearly have zero wrestling experience.
B: You're even too dumb to even realize that it is more difficult by looking at it.

(Then you began lying about your occupation in the hopes it'd your stupid, illogical, non fact-based comments seem more believable.)


2: You don't know the most common (and annoying) question actual personal trainers and weight lifters get when asked how strong they are. That question being, "How much do you bench?". It's one of the biggest pet peeves they have after "do you use steroids?". Yet, somehow you don't know that's the most common (popular) question? As a personal trainer? LOL? You expect me to believe that?

The reason you don't know that's the most commonly asked question when most people ask how strong someone is, is because you've never heard it. You haven't heard it because you aren't a personal trainer, and because you don't even go to the gym and probably don't even hang out with anybody who works out. I wouldn't be surprised if you've never even known anybody who has.


3: You thought Goldberg was stronger than Ryback based on nothing but your dumb fanboy memories of a dozen years ago. Posting weight lifting stats, you tried to pretend they didn't matter since they favored Ryback (as a personal trainer with obviously zero wrestling experience, one would think you'd argue in favor of gym work, yet you don't)


In truth, you're a Goldberg mark, therefore logic involving Goldberg doesn't apply to you. When facts are posted, you pretend they somehow "don't count", and will post no reasoning behind your claims that they don't count besides that "it's stupid", or some other juvenile bullshit even though they statistically prove you to be wrong. And yes, I've seen you sucking Goldberg's dick in other threads. Here's an example of your already established Goldberg dick suckery:



NathWFC said:


> Goldberg was the best powerhouse the INDUSTRY has ever seen. As fair as intense, muscle bound, high impact wrestlers go nobody comes close to Goldberg. No one had the natural presence he had, no one had the intensity he had, no one had the look he had and only Lesnar could compare to the explosive power he had.


Conclusion: You've already made up your mind that you didn't like Ryback before he even botched. You were just looking for an excuse to call him a "cheap Goldberg immitation" since you're a Goldberg mark, and it was a matter of time before he did botch something. So here we are, you lying about your occupation, saying stupid shit, posting no facts while acting like every fact that is posted "don't matter" when they do, and inevitably bashing Ryback while simultaniously blowing Goldberg. I'm surprised you're even able to speak with his shlong lodged so deep down your gullet.




Nacila said:


> It looked horrible and really hurt Ryback. But I love how some people can't comprehend the fact that lifting a person with firemans carry is A LOT easier than the way Ryback does it. Plus Tensai sandbagged.


They can't make the distinction because they have zero wrestling experience and probably next to zero if not zero weight lifting experience. Such as NathWFC for example.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Warren Zevon said:


> Well, this is the same clothesline that has been set up as the second strongest move in his moveset. We've seen countless local jobbers get folded in half by it, so I don't think it was a bad choice for improvisation.


He did it two minutes before. It's not improvisation if you choose the only other move you have.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^It was still a very convenient improvisation for all parties involved. The Meathook lariat gets put over and Tensai took two of them. Worked out surprisingly well actually.

Are people saying that Ryback isn't very strong forgetting that he's already performed that Musclebuster on Tensai last Friday? 

It's a bit unfair to compare the guy to _Lesnar_. That bloke is a freak and an absolute athletic marvel. And let's not forget the infamous Holly powerbomb botch where even Brock Almighty couldn't fully lift the guy into position. Mind you, I don't think Tensai sandbagged it to the point where he was 300 plus pounds of dead weight for Ryback to manoeuvre onto his shoulders.


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

He missed his roid dinner prior to Raw. Its alright.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

That's what i call power.


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

it really breaks my heart and lose my love for professional wrestling/sports entertainment what the hell do you want to call it when they push this idiot Ryberg that fucking sucks and Wade Barrett is on Superstars.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^Good recovery by Batista and Booker there. Could've made the match even more disastrous than it was if they finished with that half-baked number. 

The funny thing is that Ryback's a far safer worker than Goldberg was.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

mcliquez said:


> say this to a REAL powerhouse like Bill Goldberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For this you deserve a gold medal. And everything else you said is true as well. Mason Ryan would be a lot better guy to push than Ryback. Ryan has a better look, is younger and has his welsh accent that is far more entertaining than anything Ryback roars. 

Oh and just for the record, here is the real strongman of the WWE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzpTj5G79j8
Wouldn't have guessed, would you?


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

From what I've seen it does look like both played there parts in the botch, but Tensai looked to be sandbaggin it.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Didn't Ryan go on record admitting he wasn't even ready to perform on the main shows when they pulled him up? The guy looked to be dangerously green in the early stages. Has he got any better?


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Jobberwacky said:


> He says ''stupid'' and something else?
> 
> Filmed off the TV..
> 
> ...


looks awful - doubt Ryback will be affected by it though and by next week it will be forgotten

plus if it was a Tensai sandbag he is probably just fed up with how he has been treated by WWE and didn't CM Punk sandbag him with no repercussions? doesn't make it right but he probably was fed up with jobbing to new guys


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ everyone ignoring the fact that Ryback already did it once.

I like Ryback. His catchphrases and gimmick are fun imo, sure he could improve in the ring but you guys fucking loved Alex Riley at some point so lololololol.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Didn't Ryan go on record admitting he wasn't even ready to perform on the main shows when they pulled him up? The guy looked to be dangerously green in the early stages. Has he got any better?


Don't know since Ryan hasn't even been wrestling dark matches since like June or sth. But I remember hearing him admit that too. I've got my hopes up for him improving though as he has a great attitude and is still only 30 years old. The 'E just doesn't seem to have anything for him atm.


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

Mason Ryan is a humble guy. Didn't knew why the WWE put the FCW World title on him when he wasn't ready and he said that there were other guys that should have the belt.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

"Auuuuuuuuhh Auuuuuuuh..... stupid"


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> It'd be easy to blame it on Tensai. A REAL powerhouse like Goldberg or Lesnar would have got Tensai up with ease regardless, especially after two attempts, and this isn't the first Ryback strength fail. He's big but he's nowhere near as naturally powerful as a Goldberg or Lesnar.


I agree with this.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Mike Zybyszko said:


> I agree with this.


that one was better


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Ryback has proved he can do his finisher on a guy like Tensai, having said that he has also proved he can't do it consistantly. Whether you like Ryback or not, this has seriously hurt his credibility in my opinion as a powerhouse wrestler, when all you have is your look and strength, something like this does damage your image. I do not believe this is Tensai's fault either, it was simply Ryback either lifting Tensai wrong or not having the strength on this given night to perform the move on him.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

When he lifted Tensai on Smackdown Tensai didn't even go on his tip toes he just leans over better so Ryback can get the weight across better, he also hangs on with his other hand, was in the more helping mood. On Raw Tensai doesn't lean over as much and seems to stiffen up and stand up instead of leaning over, all his weight is on Ryback's one side so he can't get under him to control his center. Still impressive compared to all these other videos where you can see the other wrestler is bending knees or jumping and helping stabilize in the air.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Grave said:


> Oh-em-gee, look at this non beast that cant lift hardcore holly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG LESNAR IS SO WEAK!!!

Some of you guys don't realize it takes two people to perform a move.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

OP didn't watch the same match as me. Tensai clearly sandbagged and you could tell that Ryback was irritated after the second attempt. Unprofessionalism at it's finest.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah my strong feeling is too that tensai sandbagged it. The "stupid" shout after second attempt wrapped it all.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Wasn't a big deal at all. He got a huge reaction when he came out the second time. It was probably Tensai's fault as Ryback already did it to him perfectly on SD. You can find a lot of power wrestlers in these situations, they're performers but still human, it's happening.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Wasn't a big deal at all. He got a huge reaction when he came out the second time. It was probably Tensai's fault as Ryback already did it to him perfectly on SD. You can find a lot of power wrestlers in these situations, they're performers but still human, it's happening.


Off topic but your sig is on top of my dream matches (Y)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Striker said:


> OMG LESNAR IS SO WEAK!!!
> 
> Some of you guys don't realize it takes two people to perform a move.


Thank you. I can't believe so much of this thread. I feel like asking whole swaths of people here whether or not they know that this thing they watch every week requires cooperation between the individuals in the ring to pull just about any move off. 

However, I do think Ryback needed to place Tensai's body a bit "further down" to accurately balance and lift him and hold him. 

So I think it was largely just two guys who did it almost perfectly the first time kind of messing it up the second go around. Nobody really at fault, per se. Thankfully JR was there to try to save it.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> While I'm all for ragging on guys for botching spots (especially power spots), I have to say I think you must have zero experience in lifting whatsoever if you think that how Ryback lifts guys up for that move is easy, or just as easy as lifting people in the typical fireman's carry or vertical suplex fashion (your F5 and Jackhammer comparisons)
> 
> Ryback's move is more difficult. He has less leverage the way he does it with more weight away from his body, and barely uses his legs.
> 
> If a near 400 pounder like Tensai doesn't assist with that move, it's extremely difficult to pull it off. Not like a fireman's carry or a powerbomb or a rock bottom where you can forcefully yank people into the moves fairly easily.



To quote The Wire. "True dat"


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Goldberg didn't need cooperation. Fucking weakling Reeves, he's not even naturally strong. It's so obvious that management find holes on his body and spend the pre-show pumping him up like a balloon for each RAW. WWE's so predictable nowadays. GAH!! 



> Don't know since Ryan hasn't even been wrestling dark matches since like June or sth. But I remember hearing him admit that too. I've got my hopes up for him improving though as he has a great attitude and is still only 30 years old. The 'E just doesn't seem to have anything for him atm.


Attitude's fine and all, but why would you acknowledge Ryan's comments about being raw and maintain he should take over from Ryback? I'm not a fan at all but he's far, far more ready than Mason Ryan is.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Not saying that Ryback is as strong as Lesnar or even Cena, but you can't compare his finisher to theirs. The fireman's carry is pretty much designed to be able to lift large amounts of weight, it's much easier than what Ryback has in his finisher.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Spear + Jackhammer was a beast combo finisher. Ryback might look impressive but his finisher is meh IMO.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What sort of a stupid thread is this?.. Even a idiot with 1 eye and dead brain cells would understand that the fat shit Tensai sandbagged Ryback badly, not once but twice! And everyone saying "Cena/Lesnar would have done that easily bla bla" are just as stupid IMO. Lesnar couldnt lift Holly for a powerbomb once... why? because that assclown sandbagged Lesnar and got his neck broken in the process. If anyone would have ever sandbagged for Cena, Cena would have shat his pants, but we all know nobody has balls to do that to Vince's private bitch.

I guess I am just wasting time here because the 1st 2 pages clearly tells this discussion is for 12 yr old retards.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> It'd be easy to blame it on Tensai. A REAL powerhouse like Goldberg or Lesnar would have got Tensai up with ease regardless, especially after two attempts, and this isn't the first Ryback strength fail. He's big but he's nowhere near as naturally powerful as a Goldberg or Lesnar.


correct. this is what I noticed too. The Roidback is real buff and all but he isn't as powerfull as Goldberg or Lesnar. Those guys could lift opponents even though they are sandbagging.

It is a known fact that bodybuilders like Batista, Triple H and Ultimate Warrior aren't as strong as they look like. Have you ever seen a workout video with them? nothing special for a guy of that size.

Don't get me wrong the guys mentioned above are still pretty strong and also The Ryback but they can't beat Goldberg and Lesnar when comes to pure power wrestling.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol I just had to laugh. And when Ryback couldn't pull it then he decided to end the match with a clothesline which funny as hell. Not sure whose fault it was.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

I was laughing my ass off when Ryback yelled "Stupid" after the botch. I know he always says it but after the botch it was just hilarious to see.


----------



## IJustKickedStam (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Alleluia said:


> Heck even Cena could pick him up easily.


Cena could pick anyone up with his superpowers


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Hurray :cheer
On Smackdown Ryback marched around the ring with Tensai over his shoulders but on Raw Tensai sandbags him.Yippy :cheer :cheer 

After watching that i sure hope and pray Ryback loses all credibility.:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

yes his shellshock move is simply a combination of a perfectplex setup into a samoan drop.. cena does a firemans carry almost every time he wrestles guys like big show and tensai..

However I am sure something happened between the two. Don't think that Cena lifts big show or tensai if they are sandbagging him.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Goldberg didn't need cooperation. Fucking weakling Reeves, he's not even naturally strong. It's so obvious that management find holes on his body and spend the pre-show pumping him up like a balloon for each RAW. WWE's so predictable nowadays. GAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> Attitude's fine and all, but why would you acknowledge Ryan's comments about being raw and maintain he should take over from Ryback? I'm not a fan at all but he's far, far more ready than Mason Ryan is.


I guess I like to be honest. Ryback is more ready but I just prefer Ryan as he is one of the first guys I grew accustomed to when I got into wrestling and I enjoyed him as an enforcer during his New-Nexus days. But by all means, rather train Ryan for a couple of years and bring him in again, right now it's just my wishful thinking. More so than taking over Ryback I just wish Ryan could play any role in the weekly programming and not be nowhere to be found.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

I usually skip past Ryback matches since there's nothing there to watch. I went back and checked it out and, while most of it was as stiff and awkward as usual, it was pretty funny to see the botches they made with the finish.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Weird, he did it on Friday and it was impressive, probably the reason they booked a rematch last night. Oh well.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

regardless of who fucked up that shit made ryback look so weak lmao
he's useless trembling when he picks up more then one guy though he doesn't have explosive strength in lifting, he's no superhuman like cena thats for sure


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Lesnar can lift a sandbagging Tensai, argument is silly. You can say Lesnar can lift 1000lb with 1 hand, he'd still struggle to lift a sandbagged Tensai. Why you ask? Because if you're expecting a slight jump to help you lift him up, that's what you're set for. If you're not expecting to lift that much weight then you won't.

When benching etc you are prepared knowing what you have to lift. If you lift a wrestler you expect to leap slightly and doesn't. You aren't prepared for the extra weight you need to lift, extra strength needed to lift, as well as how much legs, knees, and back etc to put into it.


----------



## HOV (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Even CM Punk was able to firemans lift Big Show.

2. Brock dropped [Tensai] on his head too.

3. Goldberg never botched?!

4. A powermove to a big guy takes co-operation, see The Neutraliser on Clay.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

that doesn't explain his second attempt


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Mason Ryan and Big Zeke is stronger than Ryback.Shame that those two are jobbers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Wasn't a big deal at all. He got a huge reaction when he came out the second time. It was probably Tensai's fault as Ryback already did it to him perfectly on SD. You can find a lot of power wrestlers in these situations, they're performers but still human, it's happening.


This. He already performed the move successfully on Smackdown to Tensai, but yet he couldn't do it twice to Tensai on RAW? I'm thinking it's Tensai's fault and he sandbagged him. 

To those who ask why Tensai would sandbag him? Well it's not hard to realize. Tensai came into the company and went over the likes of Cena and Punk and now he's become a total jobber, a joke, the biggest flop of 2012... He's probably frustrated for those reasons and the fact he's probably annoyed that this relative new guy in Ryback is getting pushed over a veteran like himself.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy shit IWC is once again being retarded. This is surprising and new. It's so obvious Tensai messed it up, not Ryback.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

When watching it I immediately thought 'Tensai has messed up there' and I think I was right in thinking that. He sandbagged Ryback, and we know it's not because Ryback wasn't strong enough because HE HIT THE MOVE PERFECTLY ON SMACKDOWN.

Either way, it didn't effect him because the crowd popped for the clothesline and he was over as fuck in the segment with Punk. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

As someone who has seen both, it seems to me that Ryback is stronger. Not as good an overral talent, sure, but Ryback is fucking strong.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> As someone who has seen both, it seems to me that Ryback is stronger. Not as good an overral talent, sure, but Ryback is fucking strong.


Ryback is strong but it comes across as bodybuilding strength rather than functional strength. I'm not judging this solely on this but on his overall performances.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Situation said:


> Mason Ryan and Big Zeke is stronger than Ryback.Shame that those two are jobbers


No, it's not a shame, actually. Ryback has charisma and is over as shit. The other two are bland as all hell.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

The only people that give half a shit about Ryback not managing to hit his finisher on Tensai last night are right here on this thread. Elsewhere, millions of wrestling fans worldwide give no fucks and have forgotten it already. Next week he will still be getting more and more over.

Ryback will continue unabated.

As for the push Mason Ryan comments, Jesus. That man has zero talent, unless you also rate Rob Terry.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

It was likely a sandbag. Ryback screamed "STUPID!" at Tensai after he threw him down. Tensai is usually bad when cooperating in being lifted. He always looks like dead weight. Besides, Ryback has already lifted Tensai before with relative ease. Tensai looked as if he was trying to lock his legs around Ryback's leg.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> The only people that give half a shit about Ryback not managing to hit his finisher on Tensai last night are right here on this thread. Elsewhere, millions of wrestling fans worldwide give no fucks and have forgotten it already. Next week he will still be getting more and more over.
> 
> Ryback will continue unabated.
> 
> As for the push Mason Ryan comments, Jesus. That man has zero talent, unless you also rate Rob Terry.


Yip yip!



Nostalgia said:


> To those who ask why Tensai would sandbag him? Well it's not hard to realize. Tensai came into the company and went over the likes of Cena and Punk and now he's become a total jobber, a joke, the biggest flop of 2012... He's probably frustrated for those reasons and the fact he's probably annoyed that this relative new guy in Ryback is getting pushed over a veteran like himself.


Nah, I doubt the guy behind the character is the type of person to try and jeopardise another person's career. 

I hate getting into discussions about people's personal lives as it shouldn't concern me one iota, but with all the mass media and so forth out there some guys make it real clear that they're only looking out for number one, as opposed to those that may be a bit more humble about things.

Looking at the incident again, it was just an untidy application all-round. Tensai should've boosted himself up more, whereas Ryback could've done a bit more to ensure the mass sitting on his shoulders would be shifted over to his right so he could properly settle. As countless people have said the setup takes a bit of coordination from both parties. We know they can do it, so maybe both got a bit complacent the second showing around.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TaporSnap said:


> The only people that give half a shit about Ryback not managing to hit his finisher on Tensai last night are right here on this thread. Elsewhere, millions of wrestling fans worldwide give no fucks and have forgotten it already. Next week he will still be getting more and more over.


Preach!

I really like the guy; he has a bit of charisma that is pretty rare in a big guy and he hits his big moves is such a badass way. Not usually my type of wrestler at all (My favourites are Punk, Ziggler and Bryan) but I'm starting to really get into him. As are the crowd, I mean just listen to the reaction when he's in the ring with Punk. He was treated like a big star.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Grave said:


> Oh-em-gee, look at this non beast that cant lift hardcore holly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst. Rebuttal. Ever.

Also lulz at you thinking or sarcastically replying Brock isn't a beast. Guys a legit freak of nature, ryback is just ryback. If you saw my previous post I'm a big fan of both, just you can't compare the two really because it's not even close.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Striker said:


> Ryback did it on Raw.
> 
> And do you know how hard it is to lift 300(estimate) pounds of human weight?


Actually I do, and Ryback is easily 265 lbs so it shouldn't have been that hard. I am 50lbs smaller than Ryback I can press my own weight, and more that's with two bad knees. Granted Tensai is huge, but I don't see him sandbagging.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

You know what would be bad ass if he came in and did that to Big Show or Henry. That would shut a lot of people up.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

Heel said:


> Preach!
> 
> I really like the guy; he has a bit of charisma that is pretty rare in a big guy and he hits his big moves is such a badass way. Not usually my type of wrestler at all (My favourites are Punk, Ziggler and Bryan) but I'm starting to really get into him. As are the crowd, I mean just listen to the reaction when he's in the ring with Punk. He was treated like a big star.


Peronally, I'm no Ryback fan but there's no doubt he is getting over with the crowd and I can appreciate that he's entertaining at what he does. Kids absolutely love him and it's no surprise.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think both botched


----------



## Delaney 3:16 (Sep 29, 2010)

Someone on Bleacher called him "Bronzeberg" after this. I think it's appropriate.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Things go wrong, Wade Barrett lifted Henry up but it was Mark who screwed it up and he did his arm in because of it. I didn't watch the match intently but saw him try to pick him up once, if he did it again and Tensai didn't go up then he sandbagged him.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

Ryback is wanna be GOLDBERG. If he can't ligt tensai properly how the fuckkkkk he's gonna it to mark henry and big show lolzzzzzzzz.

Ryback is big but he is nowhere as strong as Lesnar and Goldberg


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> It'd be easy to blame it on Tensai. A REAL powerhouse like Goldberg or Lesnar would have got Tensai up with ease regardless, especially after two attempts, and this isn't the first Ryback strength fail. He's big but he's nowhere near as naturally powerful as a Goldberg or Lesnar.


Naturally powerful? Why don't you stick to what you know here, which is clearly not power lifting/bodybuilding/fitness in general? Just don't embarrass yourself. Goldberg and Lesnar were both very involved in power demanding sports from a *very* young age. Both football and Greco Roman wrestling require very demanding strength training routines, which then lead into bodybuilding, which then lead into power lifting. Ryback is a guy who popped steroids earlier in his career and got himself in rehab because of it. Do the math.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Bitch please, picking someone up has been botched by the likes of John Cena. oh and sorry, shouldn't have used 'botch', cause its not. Not being able to pick some fat ass up is not a botch.


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Ignoramus said:


> Naturally powerful? Why don't you stick to what you know here, which is clearly not power lifting/bodybuilding/fitness in general? Just don't embarrass yourself. Goldberg and Lesnar were both very involved in power demanding sports from a *very* young age. Both football and Greco Roman wrestling require very demanding strength training routines, which then lead into bodybuilding, which then lead into power lifting. Ryback is a guy who popped steroids earlier in his career and got himself in rehab because of it. Do the math.


"Wanting to become a professional wrestler, Reeves began weight lifting at 12 years old. He was nicknamed "Silverback" as a teenager, after a childhood friend joked that he resembled a silverback gorilla, and later adopted it as a part of his ring name.[9] Reeves excelled at baseball and football while attending Western High School and Palo Verde High School. He also played college baseball during his freshman year at the Community College of Southern Nevada, however he broke his foot and ended up missing two seasons."


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Looked pretty sloppy. Looked to me as if Tensai sandbagged him because Ryback managed to pull it off on Smackdown, if i remember correctly? Commentators did a good job of covering it up though, plus it simply makes his clothesline look more lethal. Harm done, but not TOO much.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

HOV said:


> 1. Even CM Punk was able to firemans lift Big Show.
> 
> 2. Brock dropped [Tensai] on his head too.
> 
> ...


Honestly, a firemans lift is a lot easier than fishermen suplex hold. I firemans lifted someone who weighed near 300 lbs at 180 lbs, and I'm no where near as strong as Ryback.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Figure4Leglock said:


> yeah my strong feeling is too that tensai sandbagged it. The "stupid" shout after second attempt wrapped it all.


Just because he shouted "stupid" doesn't mean Tensai sandbagged, he could've just botched it.

Or Ryback knew it was his fault but he was embarrassed and didn't know what to do so he passed the buck onto Tensai to attempt to make himself look stronger.


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

Ryback yells "stupid" in almsot every match he's in. 

That being said, I do think Tensai sandbagged him a little. He did it so easily on SD that it's hard to imagine it was the same circumstance this week. You can see Tensai not jumping at all.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

TaporSnap said:


> The only people that give half a shit about Ryback not managing to hit his finisher on Tensai last night are right here on this thread. Elsewhere, millions of wrestling fans worldwide give no fucks and have forgotten it already. Next week he will still be getting more and more over.


I totally disagree with everything except for your last statement. I do think he'll bounce back from this and (probably) continue to get more and more over (he got a big pop later on that night, assuming it wasn't piped in), but I also think people do care about the botch and it does matter.

Ryback has clearly been being pushed as this massively strong monster face for months and months. He has one of his most important matches on RAW and he completely fails to lift his opponent and properly execute the move that's supposed to make him look super strong, not once, but twice.

Unless they turn the botch into some sort of storyline I think this only served to hurt Ryback going forward. It just takes away from the awe that's supposed to surround him. The feeling that he can easily lift and destroy anyone in his path. Now there's a doubt placed in everyone's mind. Maybe not a major doubt, and maybe it doesn't majorly hurt him... maybe he was 10/10 awesome before and now he's 9/10 awesome. But it's still a difference.

Maybe I'm making a bigger deal about it than it really is, and I'm totally wrong about this, but it's just how I feel.


----------



## roni10_levi (Jun 24, 2006)

I see it's clear to (allmost) everyone that it was 100% Tensai's foult. I feel there is no place for discussion here.
and.... the most important: who gives a crap??? even if it's Ryback's foult, he still got the biggest pop of the night, later in the show. now, after 2 raws, it seems like WWE is gonna build-up a fued between the 2, all the way to Wrestlemania 29. I would prefer Cena vs Ryback at Mania, but having Ryback winning the title from Punk, would be huge also . perhaps, what we saw in the last 2 raws was just a promo. I feel WWE will let Punk kipping the title untill Mania, and by that time- Ryback will continue his total dominance over (allmost) the whole roster, making him looks very strong and prepered to his clash against Punk at Mania. like Ryback's way to the top, the fued with Punk will be also built-up slowly-slowly, till the big clash.
and about the comparisions with Cena/ Goldberg/ Lesner: I will addmit that Cena and Goldberg are 2 of my FAVOURITES, but the comparision of pure power is total irrelevant, since wrestling is not all about pure power. I feel, in terms of the total package, Ryback has the potencial to be in Cena's and Bill's league (no doubt he will be) and he has the "it" factor much more than Brock.L will ever have. Ryback is a perfect example of the "larger than life" character, while Brock.L is very strong, intense, impressive and all- but he will never be that "larger than life" character of Ryback. you can just hear the crowd's reaction to Ryback, when he came out to stand face to face with Punk. his entrance, his confidence, his look, his power, make ppl cheer for him, eventhought his push to the top card have started just 1 month ago. no doubt- THE next face of WWE. comparisions with the likes of Batista/ Brock.L are awefull, couse he will be much bigger than them. he is going to be in greatest of the greatest league, no doubt.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I seem to recall Punk botching every single power move he tried against Tensai too.

I understand they're different wrestlers with different expectations but my point is perhaps this has to do with Tensai just being sloppy in the ring.

That's a match he won too.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Ignoramus said:


> Naturally powerful? Why don't you stick to what you know here, which is clearly not power lifting/bodybuilding/fitness in general? Just don't embarrass yourself. Goldberg and Lesnar were both very involved in power demanding sports from a *very* young age. Both football and Greco Roman wrestling require very demanding strength training routines, which then lead into bodybuilding, which then lead into power lifting. Ryback is a guy who popped steroids earlier in his career and got himself in rehab because of it. Do the math.


and that's exactly why he is such a piece of trash as a wrestler and a character in the wwe, why can't people see it it's beyond me fpalm


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

A move like that is a two-way street, where the victim also needs to help pull it off. You people know that. Ryback did it on Smackdown, but last night it just looked like Tensai was either too tired, decided to sandbag him, or was even legit hurt from something during the match.

Maybe Tensai got pissed that Vince has a new favorite toy and his return from this past spring has amounted to jack shit.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Goldberg is a beast


----------



## hoeski (Sep 22, 2012)

gotta say it looked kinda lame...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

He did it with ease on Smackdown. Albert failed.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> No, it's not a shame, actually. Ryback has charisma and is over as shit. The other two are bland as all hell.


If by Ryback you mean the machine. Because if they did what he is doing then...yeah....it'd work. Aside from food.


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

People please. He barely was able to pick him up on SmackDown. Watch the replay. His limit is 340-350 pounds.

And i quote!

"In both cases Tensai does nothing... From what i can see there is nothing on his part for him to do with this move. On Raw, the first attempt Ryback simply just failed. The 2nd attempt on Raw Ryback wasn't even setting the move up the same way he normally does and thus failed worse.

Yeh, totally Tensai's fault... Why do people around here so easily join some ridiculous theory. You think a seasoned veteran like Tensai is going to randomly be a jerk in the middle of a match because he's a bit angry? Absurd."

This guy is right. Ryback missed roid breakfast.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

-Skullbone- said:


> Nah, I doubt the guy behind the character is the type of person to try and jeopardise another person's career.
> 
> I hate getting into discussions about people's personal lives as it shouldn't concern me one iota, but with all the mass media and so forth out there some guys make it real clear that they're only looking out for number one, as opposed to those that may be a bit more humble about things.
> 
> Looking at the incident again, it was just an untidy application all-round. Tensai should've boosted himself up more, whereas Ryback could've done a bit more to ensure the mass sitting on his shoulders would be shifted over to his right so he could properly settle. As countless people have said the setup takes a bit of coordination from both parties. We know they can do it, so maybe both got a bit complacent the second showing around.


If it was a coordination problem then why did Ryback fail to perform the move twice? Surely if they failed the first time, they would be able to do it properly the second time, especially considering Ryback's performed the move properly on Tensai before on that episode of Smackdown.

None of us know exactly what the reason was, but we can speculate and I think Tensai sandbagged him. Simple as that.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

You guys should just watch strongmen competitions. You'd get a real kick out of them.

I'll stick to wrestling though.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Poor bastard. That's pretty humiliating. You can see him try and sort of laugh it off maniacally at the end of the match. I don't mind Ryback, pretty bland gimmick, but they're going to need some damage control now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Alberto clearly sandbagged. Twice! Please Vince send that fat fuck back to Japan.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

How can you consider it's Tensai's fault, Ryback botches even at the gym...










:troll


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

RyBerg is the new Sin Cara. The botch machine. Feed me more botches! The Botch chain!


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Looked like a sandbag.

But :lmao at the desperate attempts at putting down Ryback. Yeah, now go whine in some other thread how "WWE haz not made a legitz main eventer for sooo long!!!". Especially when it has been proved that Ryback did the EXACT SAME THING on Smackdown just days ago. fpalm

But seriously, the problem with this is that Raw is watched by MANY more people than Smackdown. If the botch had happened on SD and the successful attempt on Raw, it would have been no problem whatsoever, even it the success had come first (like it did now). Many people will think Ryback can't do it like I did until I came to this thread and saw people mentioning the Smackdown match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont think Ryback botched or Tensei sandbagged him. JR and Cole kept saying Tensei was blocking and fighting it thats why Ryback couldnt do his finisher. :troll


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Tensai was the one at fault, hence the clothsline finish. You could easily tell that Tensai was sandbagging, or somehow caught in an akward position after Ryback went for the slam.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah, just when I was getting behind the guy, he feeds me a fail.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BoulderHead said:


> Exactly, and if Lesnar couldn't pick up a sandbagging Holly, i don't see how people think Ryback could lift a sandbagging Tensai, who easily weighs over 100 pound more.


Thread should have ended after this


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Alberto clearly sandbagged. Twice! Please Vince send that fat fuck back to Japan.


I'm with this guy!


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Jesus Christ.

It was just a botch. People botch all the time. The best of the best botch.

Get over it it...


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

real stars don't botch moves.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

mcliquez said:


> real stars don't botch moves.



































someone get rid of these jabronis asap


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

rock didn't wrestle 7 years he was rusty.
Stone Cold is a pro.
the WM25 video... that botch was Sim Snuka's fault. he was the cameraman
it was brian kendrick fault then. he said oh shit I knew i fucked up
wasn't hunter's fault at that pedigree.
taker had some personal problems... is understandable


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

mcliquez said:


> rock didn't wrestle 7 years he was rusty.
> Stone Cold is a pro.
> the WM25 video... that botch was Sim Snuka's fault. he was the cameraman
> it was brian kendrick fault then. he said oh shit I knew i fucked up
> ...


Stone Cold is a pro, that's your excuse? The same guy in his book who said that he doesn't know anyone who would drop down on their ass when they do a piledriver regarding the Owen botch? :lmao

I don't even like Ryback, but making excuses for others and not him is a joke. Saying that, I'm all for getting the Ryback marks angry

Oh and:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Just saw it, seems like a common mistake. Ryback had difficulty getting Tensai up in his shoulder and I doubt Tensai sandbagged. Tensai is over 300 pounds so it's understandable. Even on Smackdown it looked like he struggled. I doubt we will see anymore Tensai vs Ryback matches in the near future though. He is no Brock Lesnar.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ryback's botch isn't his fault (not entirely anyway), but it does hurt his character a bit. A guy who's supposed to be this super strong invincible machine of a man couldn't hit his finisher on someone. It takes away from his aura a bit.

Ryback didn't really do much if anything wrong, but it's still hilarious to see.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

Deshad C. said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> It was just a botch. *People botch all the time*. The best of the best botch.
> 
> Get over *it it*...


I see what you did there :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

People need to observe more. Look at Ryback's expressions and look at Tensai's no selling during the match. Neither guy was willing to work with the other. If you ask me both are to blame.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*He sucks anyway*_


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Jotunheim said:


> and that's exactly why he is such a piece of trash as a wrestler and a character in the wwe, why can't people see it it's beyond me fpalm


I don't think he's a good wrestler. I think he has shit wrestling skills and a shit character.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Nacila said:


> "Wanting to become a professional wrestler, Reeves began weight lifting at 12 years old. He was nicknamed "Silverback" as a teenager, after a childhood friend joked that he resembled a silverback gorilla, and later adopted it as a part of his ring name.[9] Reeves excelled at baseball and football while attending Western High School and Palo Verde High School. He also played college baseball during his freshman year at the Community College of Southern Nevada, however he broke his foot and ended up missing two seasons."


I still question his power lifting skills then and still saying that comparing him to the likes of Goldberg and Brock Lesnar is stupid. I stand corrected on the sports bit, never knew.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*

He was able to hold that big Brodus Clay bastard up and did his finisher. Ryback failed..twice. Now the theory is that he got sandbagged by Albert but is that still the popular word of mouth? And if it isn't, does that mean that Cesaro is stronger than Ryback on his best day?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*

Ryback done his finisher on Tensai perfectly on smackdown.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*

The execution of both moves are very different. Doubt Cesaro would be able to do Ryback's finisher on Tensai either. I like Cesaro better than Ryback anyway.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*

I don't think this was ever in doubt. Skip Sheffield is a green guy getting a big push. Claudio is a big Indy guy with a nice following due to having good matches for several years.

As far as WWE is concerned, I'm not sure why Cesaro isn't what WWE is looking for anyway. I thought he would be a top guy for them. He has a good look, he's a big guy, he can talk well, not amazing but well & he's unique.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*

As already said, Ryback performed his finisher perfectly to Tensai on Smackdown. Tensai likely sanbagged him on RAW, because if it was a communication problem Ryback wouldn't of failed to perform to move the second time around. 

Cesaro's finisher requires much less strength and Brodus really helped to make that move look successful. Ryback is stronger. But why does it really matter anyway? Ryback will be getting pushed further than Cesaro will ever be. So it's Ryback > Cesaro in WWE's eyes. Terrible thread.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*



Nostalgia said:


> As already said, Ryback performed his finisher perfectly to Tensai on Smackdown. Tensai likely sanbagged him on RAW because if it was a communication problem Ryback wouldn't of failed to perform to move the second time around.
> 
> Cesaro's finisher requires much less strength and Brodus really helped to make that move look successful. Ryback is stronger. *But why does it really matter anyway? Ryback will be getting pushed further than Cesaro will every be.* So it's Ryback > Cesaro. Terrible thread.


Which is a complete travesty and shows why no one is watching this stuff anymore. Pushing the guy with 3 moves, no mic skills or wrestling skills over someone like Cesaro just shows me that Vince has no idea what he's doing anymore. 

I seriously believe Ryback could finally be the wrestler that achieves the impossible... bankrupt the WWE. Hopefully someone puts Vince in a retirement home before it's too late for the company and the business.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*



Azuran said:


> I seriously believe Ryback could finally be the wrestler that achieves the impossible... *bankrupt the WWE.* Hopefully someone puts Vince in a retirement home before it's too late for the company and the business.


If Sheamus couldn't, I doubt Ryback can.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*

Cesaro just defeated Brodus Clay, like he's some jobber. Cesaro is very impressive, and underrated around here. Cesaro>Ryback not the finisher, just generally.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*



Dynamite Kidd said:


> Ryback done his finisher on Tensai perfectly on smackdown.


He even struggled on SmackDown. He executed the move, but he was clearly straining to lift him. 

Once again showing that he's a poor imitation. Goldberg would've lifted Tensai like he was a pillow.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*

I like Ryback a lot. I don't like Cesaro.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> Couldn't even get Tensai on his shoulders after TWO attempts and we're supposed to buy him as this monstrous powerhouse? Lol.
> 
> Once again proving that he is nothing but an incredibly fucking poor imitation. Goldberg would have thrown Tensai up there like a balloon.


I agree 100% anyone saying Tensai sandbaged is just a Rybotch fanboy. First of all if you want a 350 lb guy to jump for your move because you the biggest powerhouse guy(supposedly) on the roster can't lift him then maybe you shouldn't hold one of his legs off the ground and expect him to jump off one leg. Goldberg or Lesnar could hit that move with ease Ryback isn't even as strong as Cena. If Punk gets something good out of him he's my woty. 

If you can't work a two minute match without embarrassing yourself week after week you've got problems.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*



Azuran said:


> Which is a complete travesty and shows why no one is watching this stuff anymore. Pushing the guy with 3 moves, no mic skills or wrestling skills over someone like Cesaro just shows me that Vince has no idea what he's doing anymore.
> 
> I seriously believe Ryback could finally be the wrestler that achieves the impossible... bankrupt the WWE. Hopefully someone puts Vince in a retirement home before it's too late for the company and the business.


Big men like Ryback have always been pushed in wrestling. You're acting like Ryback is the first example of that. Take 2004 Batista for example, he wasn't very talented then, but he improved over time. Ryback can do that. He's limited to a few moves because that's how he's booked atm. When he starts competing in longer matches we'll see what he's like, it's still too early to judge when he's being booked in 2 minute squash matches all the time. We haven't really seen hardly any mic work from Ryback to judge his mic skills yet, but Cesaro isn't great on the mic either from what I've seen of him. 

But yeah shame on WWE for pushing a guy like Ryback who's over with the crowd instead of a indy darling like Cesaro who comes out to crickets every time his music hits...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually thought that Cesaro was going to botch his finisher with Clay but he did well. Ryback on the other I thought it was going to be a piece cake to lift Tensai again but I was wrong.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Seeing Ryback struggle to lift up Tensai looked pretty bad lol, people here were sayign that while he was similar to Goldberg, Ryback is a much bigger dude, but that being said, Goldberg was able to do stuff like Jack Hammer the Giant and other massive guys on more than a handful of occasions.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback is a liability remember that news report that came out saying none of the talent wanted to get in the ring with Ryback because he was to dangerous to work with well heres your proof hes botching and hes gonna hurt someone soon


----------



## BottledMindFrame (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



SinJackal said:


> While I'm all for ragging on guys for botching spots (especially power spots), I have to say I think you must have zero experience in lifting whatsoever if you think that how Ryback lifts guys up for that move is easy, or just as easy as lifting people in the typical fireman's carry or vertical suplex fashion (your F5 and Jackhammer comparisons)
> 
> Ryback's move is more difficult. He has less leverage the way he does it with more weight away from his body, and barely uses his legs.
> 
> ...


Probably the most intelligent reply within this entire thread. Many people seem to not be looking at the entire picture in this situation. Hence the difference in difficulty of separate maneuvers, the obvious "sandbagging" factor provided by Lord Tensai (A-Train), possible strain (or injury) that may have occurred to either man prior to the spot, and how the repercussions weigh out when considering the outcome of a botch involving John Cena (or an equivalent superstar in stature) compared to that of Ryback. For instance if a performer were to intentionally sandbag (or botch/poorly sell) a spot within a match booked against a John Cena he would instantly be placed on disciplinary probation or even terminated for such a mistake. That may not necessarily be the case while keeping in mind how fresh (or green) Ryback still is in this business, even when considering how quickly he's beginning to be pushed. I disagree with alot of people claiming he was barely able to pull off the maneuver (or was struggling) on SmackDown. He seemed pretty capable and confident while executing it and even proceeded to waltz around with his trademark stomp which isn't anything to snicker at. Another fact indicating that Lord Tensai may have intentionally sandbagged Ryback is that he never attempted in the slightest to even cover up the botch by providing an elbow, knee, or axe-handle to remain within kayfabe and ensure each fan the believable match that they paid or were tuned in for. Also remember that Lord Tensai (A-Train) has decades of ring experience as a "veteran" and showed no such qualities whatsoever in this instance while Ryback is merely packing a year or two under his belt. I'm not a huge Ryback fanatic or a "mark" as some of you will probably try to insinuate, although I have enjoyed his short stint thus far. The main reason I'm coming to his defense in this matter is that I call things how I see them, unbiased, and with brutal honesty. Both men were affected in a negative way due to this blatant botch which could have been intentional or if not at least prevented by Lord Tensai. Nuff said!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ryback also looks legit shorter than Cena as well.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I looked at the botch, and the first try, he picked Tensai up not in a solid way and Tensai slipped, probably because of the sweat. And the second try, it really looked like Tensai sandbagged.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Ryback also looks legit shorter than Cena as well.


He's as tall as Punk if you noticed, an inch doesn't make a big different.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Ryback's problem is he doesn't have conditioning. He's big and jacked from all the steroid use, but having a lot of mass is not the same thing as being in good shape. To be a good wrestler you need to have good cardio conditioning so you still have gas left in the tank at the end of a 5-10 minute match. 

Ryback looks like someone who just injects test and does some heavy low-rep-range lifting, and never does cardio. As a result, he sounds like he's short of breath just from walking down to the ring. And while he can function in short squash matches, he is gassed out after 5+ minutes of a real match to the point where he can't even lift his opponent. 

This is pretty typical of steroid abusers, they get so much mass that it actually becomes a burden on them and they lack the conditioning to do any sort of aerobic exercise. With that in mind, is it any surprised he's so gassed after 5-10 minutes that he can't lift Tensai?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

ryback officially jumped the shark. the idiots in the crowd were still cheering him like they didn't see or understand what happened. just shows you what type of people the wwe is catering too nowadays. either that or people are so in cruise control mentally and start cheering when they are supposed to cheer.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> Ryback's problem is he doesn't have conditioning. He's big and jacked from all the steroid use, but having a lot of mass is not the same thing as being in good shape. To be a good wrestler you need to have good cardio conditioning so you still have gas left in the tank at the end of a 5-10 minute match.
> 
> Ryback looks like someone who just injects test and does some heavy low-rep-range lifting, and never does cardio. As a result, he sounds like he's short of breath just from walking down to the ring. And while he can function in short squash matches, he is gassed out after 5+ minutes of a real match to the point where he can't even lift his opponent.
> 
> This is pretty typical of steroid abusers, they get so much mass that it actually becomes a burden on them and they lack the conditioning to do any sort of aerobic exercise. With that in mind, is it any surprised he's so gassed after 5-10 minutes that he can't lift Tensai?


can't remember against who, but he had one match that lasted more than 5 minutes and he was breathing really hard by the end of it. how the hell can they push a guy who's gassed after a lengthy 5-10 minutes?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i'm all for big men being pushed for the main event , because they are marketable and look legit and don't insult my intelligence when they hold the belt unlike how Miz held the belt for 200 days or so and was looked upon as the least credible title reign ever


HOWEVER , i'm all for big men who got REAL TALENT , like Brock Lesnar in 2002 , a big guy who can do all the craziest shit in the ring and even tho bulky as fuck he still is smooth in the ring , or Undertaker who is 6 ft tall and can fly out of the ring and is a master when it comes to telling a story ..

but guys like Rybotch or Mason Ryan or Great Khali are just plain stupid , horrible , dangerous to work with and should be kept away from the main event scene, especially when you're gimmick is a rip-off from another past wrestler's gimmick


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

ryback's botches are like chum in the water. i was even starting to like him too sadly. i mean not really, but i was going to go along with it since vince is shoving him down our throats. i'm sure most could tell the guy can't wrestle right from the start and is just good in squash matches cuz how can anyone be bad in squash matches. no cardio and apparently not enough power as well. did i mention caveman type mic skills. yeah that's a real superstar in the making. i wonder if they will just continue pushing him like nothing ever happened or will he end up in the garbage heap like tensai?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Striker said:


> Ryback did it on Raw.
> 
> And do you know how hard it is to lift 300(estimate) pounds of human weight?


Goldberg jackhammered Big Show, with delayed suplex. Effortlessly. Thats 500lbs in a move thats infinitely harder to execute.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> Goldberg jackhammered Big Show, with delayed suplex. Effortlessly. Thats 500lbs in a move thats infinitely harder to execute.


I hope know that the Jackhammer requires a lot from the opponent to straighten up and maintain whilst hoisted in the air. Goldberg's biggest feat of strength is to bring them down into the powerslam in a fluent movement, which is hugely impressive to perform in conjunction with someone like Big Show. 

The one thing that is a concern for Ryback (not really for me as I don't care for him) as pointed out is how much the first attempt appeared to take out of him to the point where he hit the wall on the second. He had Tensai hoisted but couldn't hit that reserve strength to keep the guy there and prop him up into position. It's looks as if he does need a lot more conditioning work to do if they hope to have him in some legitimate programs. One thing that should worry his fans is what else he has to fall back on in terms of specialty talents. Image is obviously his biggest asset, but what else is he good at that would have him be a mainstay in the ME picture? And don't say "management."




mcliquez said:


> real stars don't botch moves.


Mark Henry botched a punch that resulted in a torn groin. tunga3


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't think you guys understand how incredibly hard it would be to lift someone in that way, the fact he did it once is AMAZING, end of story.

And for those comparing it to Cena lifting Big Show on his shoulders you are stupid as all fuck. A firemans carry is thousands times easier than lifting the way Ryback does.

He has to both lift them higher, it takes much more power AND he has to use his power to balance them on his shoulders.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> I don't think you guys understand how incredibly hard it would be to lift someone in that way, the fact he did it once is AMAZING, end of story.
> 
> And for those comparing it to Cena lifting Big Show on his shoulders you are stupid as all fuck. A firemans carry is thousands times easier than lifting the way Ryback does.
> 
> He has to both lift them higher, it takes much more power AND he has to use his power to balance them on his shoulders.


fireman's carry with big show and edge on top of big show is much easier than picking up tensai with ryback's move? he never even got tensai more than 2 feet off the ground and that's probably 250-300 pounds less than show with edge on his back. his whole character is that he's a beast like lesnar and batista, but apparently he's a pussy. as soon as those two failed attempts were over he was no longer ryback to me. he reverted back to being a nobody named skip sheffield. maybe if he grabbed another couple subway subs he could have gotten tensai up.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> fireman's carry with big show and edge on top of big show is much easier than picking up tensai with ryback's move? he never even got tensai more than 2 feet off the ground and that's probably 250-300 pounds less than show with edge on his back. he's whole character is that he's a beast like lesnar and batista, but apparently he's a pussy.


One, a firemans carry IS much easier. The lift up is much easier, the holding is much easier, but obviously the throw is harder. Cena is a fucking beast himself and I'm not denying it.

Two, Ryback did actually lift Tensai up, it was on Smackdown.

The problem is that Rybacks finisher is so much harder to do than an AA or a sit down powerbomb, and even an F5, and Ryback, pound for pound, is definitely not as strong as Lesnar. No one is.

If you really want to argue that Ryback's finisher is the easiest of all well known power moves used by the famous power wrestlers then you're very mistaken.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

lol @ 90% of the people in this thread. for one tensai sandbagged because ryback did it on smackdown friday night. for two do you realize how hard his move actually is ?? i understand hes supposed to be a big powerhouse blahblahblah but still that shit is hard.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

hmm I actually believe RyBotch isn't as strong as he looks,he struggled to lift that leather couch on 'MizTV' few weeks ago and probably Wade Barrett or Cesaro would of been able to do that to Tensai, and anyone think RyBotch looked legit pissed off because he knew Albert sandbagged?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> lol @ 90% of the people in this thread. for one tensai sandbagged because ryback did it on smackdown friday night. for two do you realize how hard his move actually is ?? i understand hes supposed to be a big powerhouse blahblahblah but still that shit is hard.


he sandbagged? maybe he was able to do it on smackdown and fucked up his back a little, but didn't feel it until he tried it again on raw. that's the only thing i could think of when it happened. in the end, all that matters is it was a trainwreck botch and everyone saw it. if it was on smackdown at least they could act like it never happened, but everyone saw it or will see a clip of it on youtube or somewhere. all these months of squash matches to build this momentum towards something big and he fucked it all up by this botch. amazing.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> It'd be easy to blame it on Tensai. A REAL powerhouse like Goldberg or Lesnar would have got Tensai up with ease regardless


100% bullshit. If someone the size of Tensai sandbags, it's a lot harder. 

Furthermore - Ryback did lift him 3 days before it, so it wasn't a lack of strength or he wouldn't of done it then. 



roadkill_ said:


> Goldberg jackhammered Big Show, with delayed suplex. Effortlessly. Thats 500lbs in a move thats infinitely harder to execute.


Big Show didn't sandbag or he wouldn't of jackhammered a fucking thing. Fact. 



> ,he struggled to lift that leather couch on 'MizTV' few weeks ago


No he didn't. He worked to get a grip on it, and then lifted it very quickly and easily. 

Amazing how some people love to hate on Ryback because he's "one dimensional" I guess. Goldberg was too, something people forget.


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

He's too big for his body type. He wears extenders in his boots, and looks like bobby lashley having way too much roid muscle on a medium frame. But, as much as I hated lashley for having no personality nd sucking at wrestling at least he was athletic. Skippy just looks like he's going to hurt himself at any moment. It could have happened last night.


----------



## DELiLLO (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*

PREACH:agree:


Freeloader said:


> 100% bullshit. If someone the size of Tensai sandbags, it's a lot harder.
> 
> Furthermore - Ryback did lift him 3 days before it, so it wasn't a lack of strength or he wouldn't of done it then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Ether said:


> taker had some personal problems... is understandable


What were his personal problems at the time?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

People are overlooking something.. Wrestling is tiring, a main eventer has to have cardio conditioning, not just mass, to be able to last through longer matches. Roidback looks like he's short of breath just from walking to the ring and can't even speak a sentence without breathing in the middle of it. If Ryberg is gassed after 5-6 minutes of wrestling with Tensai, that's why he couldnt pick him up, not because he's not strong enough or because Tensai necessarily sandbagged.

Lets not forget Albert is a pro and been in the business a long time, if anyone is going to botch i'll probably probably the green rookie he was in the ring with. So, the assertion that Albert sangbagged or the assertion that Roidback can't perform the move are both incorrect.

The real issue at hand is: Ryback does little else but inject steroids, lift heavy weights powerlifter-style and eat enough food to feed a small village. he has no cardio conditioning, hence after a couple minutes of aerobic activity, he's gassed and cant perform his own finishing move.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> Did he perhaps use a crane on Smackdown? Looked like he could have gone for it a hundred times and failed every single time tonight. Needs to spend less time growing for show and start working on his strength conditioning.


This is pretty much it. Cena looks good but the guy has the bodybuilding background to back it up. Either something went wrong or Ryback needs to work on his core workout.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

It was either sandbagging on Tensai's part, or there was some miscommunication and shit like that.

And yeah, OP, you sound like some idiotic "still real to me dammit" viewer. 

"A REAL POWERHOUSE LIKE GOLDBERG WOULD LIFT HIM UP..."

Yeah. I imagine that Ryback is stronger (not necessarily true, though).


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> People are overlooking something.. Wrestling is tiring, a main eventer has to have cardio conditioning, not just mass, to be able to last through longer matches. Roidback looks like he's short of breath just from walking to the ring and can't even speak a sentence without breathing in the middle of it. If Ryberg is gassed after 5-6 minutes of wrestling with Tensai, that's why he couldnt pick him up, not because he's not strong enough or because Tensai necessarily sandbagged.
> 
> Lets not forget Albert is a pro and been in the business a long time, if anyone is going to botch i'll probably probably the green rookie he was in the ring with. So, the assertion that Albert sangbagged or the assertion that Roidback can't perform the move are both incorrect.
> 
> The real issue at hand is: Ryback does little else but inject steroids, lift heavy weights powerlifter-style and eat enough food to feed a small village. he has no cardio conditioning, hence after a couple minutes of aerobic activity, he's gassed and cant perform his own finishing move.


I wouldn't call Ryback a rookie. He was in OVW for five years wasn't he? Not to mention he got to wrestle a bit on the WWE platform before getting injured.

Goldberg was far off from being a workhorse as well but was terribly rough in his execution, particularly with his signatures. One key thing Ryback has over Goldberg is the fact he doesn't legitimately hurt people like the former did. That report saying he had done a number on the rookies was disproven. The thing that should be the company's priority is to ensure that the guy can get through a ten minute match MINIMUM so they can at least be assured he can meet that higher level they would want him to reach. 

One thing that should be noted is the term "sandbag" does not ALWAYS refer to an intentional plan of action by the performer. It can mean how they miss their cue to jump, are out of sync with the other guy/girl, or are not offering enough physical support for the opponent to properly execute the move.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So Tensai is broken down in the middle of nowhere. He calls Ryback and says "Listen bro you gotta help me my car won't start! I need to get home. Will you come drive over here and collect me?" Ryback thinks it over for a while, then replies "Sorry Tensai I can't pick you up"
:troll


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He even struggled on SmackDown. He executed the move, but he was clearly straining to lift him.
> 
> Once again showing that he's a poor imitation. Goldberg would've lifted Tensai like he was a pillow.


Yeah, of course he was fucking struggling to lift him. He's 300lbs. Go to your local YMCA and try to lift a 16lbs dumbbell more than 15 times in a row. You're in for a treat.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

They could have covered for it better IMO. Botches happen, but it would have looked better if they had about 10 seconds of back and forth after the first botch before Ryback going for the finisher again. Would have looked like Tensai had actually countered it rather than just falling off his shoulders.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*



Ignoramus said:


> Yeah, of course he was fucking struggling to lift him. He's 300lbs. Go to your local YMCA and try to lift a 16lbs dumbbell more than 15 times in a row. You're in for a treat.


But Tinberg is supposed to be a powerhouse and you can't have your big powerhouse struggle with a move on someone like Tensai, when Cena lifts Big Show with more ease. The average viewer won't care/know that Cena's move is easier to perform either.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...io_Cesaro_Ryback_s_Botch_at_Monday_s_RAW.html



> - Vince McMahon was reportedly scrambling at Monday's RAW when Ryback failed to do his finisher on Tensai. Workers in the production truck were instructed to make him look as strong as possible with the replays.
> 
> source: PWInsider


typical Vince. Maybe I should check this match out


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

They cut the match out on hulu. Don't want people to see failback.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

BULLY said:


> So Tensai is broken down in the middle of nowhere. He calls Ryback and says "Listen bro you gotta help me my car won't start! I need to get home. Will you come drive over here and collect me?" Ryback thinks it over for a while, then replies "Sorry Tensai I can't pick you up"
> :troll


:lmao repped


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

At the end of the day, to be a legit main eventer you have to be able to hit your finisher on all opponents, thats what all previous main eventers can do. Ryback couldn't do that, he just isn't ready for his push imo, he has to improve in so many areas.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

It's a shame that this is the instance where Vince is willing to go full out on building a star in a clearcut manner with none of his 2009-onward trademarked approach (push 'em, then depush 'em coz I don't like him now dammit). That means fully preserving the mystique of the monster, actually treading around weaknesses of the performer and turning them into strengths (make it appear that Ryback's limitation as a worker is, in fact, kayfabe POWR as he plows through guys in under seven minutes), which is unlike anything he's done for so many years, and dangle him around the ME occasionally to remind casuals of his placement.

Two problems though, Vinnie: Goldberg's been done already (and better, might I add) and people are already lining up to compare them. That slip-up is not a good start, so what will you do if people start pressuring the guy behind Ryback to keep making blues? 

Alot of people are waiting for him to slip up because they hate bullshit.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, somehow I know once it happened on RAW this week that a bunch of pissy little losers with no life would flip their shit. Fact is Ryback did in fact lift Tensei, even if he did struggle, that was the first time he ever lifted a guy Tensei's size. Ever. 

He'll need to make some adjustments before he's ready for the main event scene, I won't act like he was ready yet. Imagine if something like that happened at a PPV for the WHC? That would have been so much worse than it was on RAW. I know Ryback is physically capable of doing it. Ryback should have dealt with someone heavier than Jack Swagger, and lighter than Lord Tensei.

Such a jump I feel played a role on what transpired on RAW, but partly I feel there was some sandbagging because it seemed so surreal to do it one night, then the next night he fails? Of course many half-brained fucks here would love to ignore that if they could just pointlessly bitch up and down.

People gotta grow up, shit happens, I'll still count myself as a Ryback fan. Hell, I think I'll be buying a Ryback shirt one of these days, but anyhow. I don't entirely think it was entirely intentional, the 'botch' I mean.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeh he doesn't seem like anything special, his only USP is that he's ridiculously strong so if he can't lift Tensai there are plenty of other people he can't lift.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Phantomdreamer said:


> At the end of the day, to be a legit main eventer you have to be able to hit your finisher on all opponents, thats what all previous main eventers can do. Ryback couldn't do that, he just isn't ready for his push imo, he has to improve in so many areas.


So main eventers have to be 100% botchless to be legit? Ok then.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

How will Vince go about this? Another rematch in which Ryback does his finisher on Tensai twice in a row?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> At the end of the day, to be a legit main eventer you have to be able to hit your finisher on all opponents, thats what all previous main eventers can do. Ryback couldn't do that, he just isn't ready for his push imo, he has to improve in so many areas.


So Taker should have been able to do the tombstone on the Big Show to be a credible main eventer?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> So Taker should have been able to do the tombstone on the Big Show to be a credible main eventer?


No, but one could argue that a botch like this, so early on in one's career can be devastating to character development.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Vic said:


> So main eventers have to be 100% botchless to be legit? Ok then.


Of course they have to be, there's no botches In John Cnea :troll


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> No, but one could argue that a botch like this, so early on in one's career can be devastating to character development.


But he got a very good reaction from the crowd even though he won with a clothesline. And he was very over during the Punk promo. I think this showed how over he is. In spite of the fact the move was botched people behave as if nothing happened. It seems they like him a lot. If he keeps going like that, time will make this just a funny moment in his career.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> No, but one could argue that a botch like this, so early on in one's career can be devastating to character development.


But Ryback wasn't at fault so I fail to see why it should effect his career.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

There's so many people talking about that Tensai didn't jump, but neither did Brodus Clay when Cesaro lifted him, and Cesaro's lift was harder since he had his opponents center of gravity further from his body.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> There's so many people talking about that Tensai didn't jump, but neither did Brodus Clay when Cesaro lifted him, and Cesaro's lift was harder since he had his opponents center of gravity further from his body.


I think Ryback's lift was harder considering Cesaro mostly used his legs to take the weight.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Brodus gets big credit on that move. Anyway, I don't care about Cesaro at all. I don't like his gimmick.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> Brodus gets big credit on that move. Anyway, I don't care about Cesaro at all. I don't like his gimmick.


I don't mind Cesaro, I think he has good potential I just hate that thigh-tape he wears.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I bet you Big Show would have helped Ryback get him up on his shoulders. He's really good about helping with that...just watch how he and Cena do the Attitude Adjustment.

It's painfully obvious that Fat Albert just sandbagged Ryback. People will forget about this by next week. I mean hell, people seem to have conveniently forgotten that Ryback did a double Shell Shock to *BOTH* Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins, which combined weigh more than Albert.

Albert just straight up didn't help. Simple as that.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Vic said:


> But Ryback wasn't at fault so I fail to see why it should effect his career.


The thing is, the casuals don't know that albert has to help. They will take from that show that Ryback couldn't do the move, regardless of whose fault it was. His gimmick of 'unstoppable monster' takes a hit. It's still real to them, damnit!


----------



## Pareshx (Nov 6, 2006)

Apologies if it has already been said but it seemed quite clear to me that it just wasn't Ryback's day. Sometimes muscles twitch and they get strained on the initial weight lift, after that, that thigh and glute muscle is not immediately responsive. Remember he had to think, 'am I going to execute the whole move impressively?', if he could barely get him up there, he aint going to stomp around with him on his back and shoulders. So he did the best thing he could, he gave up pretty sharpish and finished the match. The was sensible and creditworthy.

btw, I'm not a Ryback fan. Goldberg forever


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zophiel said:


> I don't mind Cesaro, I think he has good potential I just hate that thigh-tape he wears.


The guy has a pretty unique ring gear. I actually applaud guys like Cesaro and Sandow for changing it up a bit rather than wearing the same black trunks everyone wears.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Pro Royka said:


> He's as tall as Punk if you noticed, an inch doesn't make a big different.


That makes Ryback under 6 feet tall.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Vic said:


> So main eventers have to be 100% botchless to be legit? Ok then.


No they don't have to be botchless, they just can't fuck up their finisher by having 3 attempts in one match and not get the job done. If he can't do his finisher on all opponents then he shouldn't be in the main event, no other way to slice it.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

nvm found it. edit.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> No they don't have to be botchless, they just can't fuck up their finisher by having 3 attempts in one match and not get the job done. If he can't do his finisher on all opponents then he shouldn't be in the main event, no other way to slice it.


 What a ridiculous statement. If someone is straight up sandbagging you ofcourse you can't finish them.
No-one claims the Taker-Hogan chokeslam is a taker botch...its just people finding an excuse to hate on ryback


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

BehindYou said:


> What a ridiculous statement. If someone is straight up sandbagging you ofcourse you can't finish them.
> No-one claims the Taker-Hogan chokeslam is a taker botch...its just people finding an excuse to hate on ryback


No need to do so. 

Tinberg is boring and cheesy at the same time.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The Undertaker couldn't take his hood off until like the fourth attempt in RAW 1000. He lost all credibility to me. If he isn't able to take off his entrance attire he should not be main eventing. He showed he is not a legend and lost the right to be in the HOF.


----------



## Sheen (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah you could tell he sandbagged it


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I really dont get how Ryback failed to pick up Tensai. Ryback has lifted two jobbers into that finisher move


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

BehindYou said:


> What a ridiculous statement. If someone is straight up sandbagging you ofcourse you can't finish them.
> No-one claims the Taker-Hogan chokeslam is a taker botch...its just people finding an excuse to hate on ryback


It isn't hate mate, it's simply stating the facts, Tensai wasn't deliberately trying to not be lifted, Ryback failed to lift him quite simply, for whatever reason.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok so now some genius thinks that just because the undertaker fails to take off his hood, he is not qualified to be in the hall of fame? Quit trolling dude.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

To everyone who denies that this is a sandbag, I want you to have a look at the video again while reading this post. Look closely at Tensai's Knees and lower leg as Ryback tries to lift him. 

Normally in a move like this Tensai would give a big push from his leg and help Ryback get him up, this is done by the push off the leg and swinging his hips around so that he places on his shoulders without injuring either man. You can clearly see that Tensai puts in minimal effort in his push and has his left leg around the back of Ryback's knee, blocking him from lifting Tensai up.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> can't remember against who, but he had one match that lasted more than 5 minutes and he was breathing really hard by the end of it. how the hell can they push a guy who's gassed after a lengthy 5-10 minutes?


Seems to work for Sheamus.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

As Raizel said, the leg trap to prevent the lift is pretty obvious


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> No they don't have to be botchless, they just can't fuck up their finisher by having 3 attempts in one match and not get the job done. If he can't do his finisher on all opponents then he shouldn't be in the main event, no other way to slice it.


If this is the case, then most of the roster has no business being in the main event. It's exactly the reason why most main event guys have multiple finishers, to cover for those situations where you can't Tombstone/GTS/MostPowerMovesontheRoster the Big Show. 

I don't like Ryback's finisher anyway. It's like the fourth most painful looking move he does. If anything, he should have stuck with the clothesline.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

nmadankumar said:


> Ok so now some genius thinks that just because the undertaker fails to take off his hood, he is not qualified to be in the hall of fame? Quit trolling dude.


LOL! I was being sarcastic! You didn't get my point?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

should just stick to the back pack stunner


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Vic said:


> But Ryback wasn't at fault so I fail to see why it should effect his career.


The average fan cannot differentiate. To them it's just "Ryback couldn't do it".

PS: I can't believe that I actually had to use a post to explain that to you, Vic.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: So after last night.. is Cesaro>Ryback?*



Nostalgia said:


> As already said, Ryback performed his finisher perfectly to Tensai on Smackdown. Tensai likely sanbagged him on RAW, because if it was a communication problem Ryback wouldn't of failed to perform to move the second time around.
> 
> Cesaro's finisher requires much less strength and Brodus really helped to make that move look successful. Ryback is stronger. But why does it really matter anyway? Ryback will be getting pushed further than Cesaro will ever be. So it's Ryback > Cesaro in WWE's eyes. Terrible thread.


No. It's never terrible to see faults and point them out when the Republicans of Connecticut refuse to and hold their own bias for who should be on top.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> So Taker should have been able to do the tombstone on the Big Show to be a credible main eventer?


To be fair, Taker was able to Tombstone Mark Henry, who was arguably heavier than The Big Show at that time(just compare the two, Henry is a lot fatter). Taker by the way might be slightly overrated on other areas, but imo he's underrated when it comes to strength. His matches against Henry, Batista and other big guys prove his power.

As for Ryback, I don't care for the botch that much as I care that he wasn't just throwing Tensai around like a Lesnar or Goldberg would've done. Ryback needs to demonstrate more power moves, simple slams and suplexes. One botch isn't that bad, but I want the guy to be able work a more enjoyable style if he indeed is going to fill my computer scene for a long time.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

it's clearly a sandbag 

if you look closely , you'll see that Tensai didn't release his invisible wings that would normally help him leverage to other wrestlers' shoulder


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

oh please... stop making excuses for RyBerg. he's a fucking carbon copy.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> The average fan cannot differentiate. To them it's just "Ryback couldn't do it".
> 
> PS: I can't believe that I actually had to use a post to explain that to you, Vic.


And the average fans really doesn't care that much, especially because it was stated to be blocked by Tensai.

It was an obvious sand bag. For the last time, Tensai basically made no attempt.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd say it was a mixture, Ryback isn't strong enough to pull it off every time anyway but Tensai made it difficult for the poor, little fella too.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Ezekiel Jackson will easly lift tensai, Lesnar and Goldberg no doubt too. You need deadlift and squats.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Raizel said:


> To everyone who denies that this is a sandbag, I want you to have a look at the video again while reading this post. Look closely at Tensai's Knees and lower leg as Ryback tries to lift him.
> 
> Normally in a move like this Tensai would give a big push from his leg and help Ryback get him up, this is done by the push off the leg and swinging his hips around so that he places on his shoulders without injuring either man. You can clearly see that Tensai puts in minimal effort in his push and has his left leg around the back of Ryback's knee, blocking him from lifting Tensai up.


And Raizel gets a point.


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> You know what would be bad ass if he came in and did that to Big Show or Henry. That would shut a lot of people up.


Amen. If the creative team is seriously looking to push Ryback, the would have something done like that and then the whole argument would be like he did it to Show, Tensai sandbagged him and that is why he could not do it.

But the point in case being, it did not impact Ryback based on the reactions he got and that will ensure his push going ahead full steam.
Like him or hate him or call him Roidberg or Rybrock, he will be around for sometime; atleast till he faces Cena.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

If they really wanted to prevent this from happening again, they should book Ryback with Tensei in a few house matches so that he can get accustomed to bigger, heavier, individuals. I did notice the hooking of Tensei's foot, but really I could reasonably suspect that it was also due to a lack of experience handling big men. For fucks sake, Ryback has squashed JTG 6+ times at House Shows, atleast give him more guys like McIntyre and Tensei so that he will be more familiar with lifting/working with larger guys so that he can build up to Mark Henry or even Big Show.

As many pointed out, lifting weights and lifting human bodies are two entirely different things. 

Also I'm curious, comparing Ryback's redebut with John Cena's debut in about 6-7 months, did Cena have the Attitude Adjustment or a similar move by then? If so, did he ever lift anyone Tensei's size? I know Brock Lesnar did, but ended up dropping him on his head...so I guess Ryback atleast didn't pull something that ugly.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Iormungand said:


> If they really wanted to prevent this from happening again, they should book Ryback with Tensei in a few house matches so that he can get accustomed to bigger, heavier, individuals. I did notice the hooking of Tensei's foot, but really I could reasonably suspect that it was also due to a lack of experience handling big men. For fucks sake, Ryback has squashed JTG 6+ times at House Shows, atleast give him more guys like McIntyre and Tensei so that he will be more familiar with lifting/working with larger guys so that he can build up to Mark Henry or even Big Show.
> 
> As many pointed out, lifting weights and lifting human bodies are two entirely different things.
> 
> Also I'm curious, comparing Ryback's redebut with John Cena's debut in about 6-7 months, did Cena have the Attitude Adjustment or a similar move by then? If so, did he ever lift anyone Tensei's size? I know Brock Lesnar did, but ended up dropping him on his head...so I guess Ryback atleast didn't pull something that ugly.


These posts confuse me, been said multiple times, he did it on Smackdown with no reports that it was edited, first try he did it. Tensai was co-operative and let Ryback position him and he leaned over, on Raw he hops around on one foot and keeps leaning his weight away from Ryback, it was pretty clear he wasn't helping.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

we have all seen the strength of Ryback so we know he is capable of it


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Tensai didn`t sandbag. After watching the clip from smackdown again it is clear that tensai did the exact same thing both on raw and smackdown.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Geeve said:


> These posts confuse me, been said multiple times, he did it on Smackdown with no reports that it was edited, first try he did it. Tensai was co-operative and let Ryback position him and he leaned over, on Raw he hops around on one foot and keeps leaning his weight away from Ryback, it was pretty clear he wasn't helping.


Edit: I'm really, really, undecided about this. Part of me would love to blame Tensei for it (Though I don't hate Bloom at all) however another part of me wants to believe this was just a really bad night on raw. However I do believe Swagger probably sandbagged him a month back.


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

It doesn't matter what happened, the fact is this thread has had over 33,000 views, that speaks for Dryback in terms of drawing attention (there's no such thing as negative publicity).

WWE obviously needs a change as it is, I don't care if that change comes in the form of Dryback or anyone else, just as long as SOMETHING happens and changes.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Slaytallica said:


> It doesn't matter what happened, the fact is this thread has had over 33,000 views, that speaks for Dryback in terms of drawing attention (there's no such thing as negative publicity).
> 
> WWE obviously needs a change as it is, I don't care if that change comes in the form of Dryback or anyone else, just as long as SOMETHING happens and changes.


I believe this quite a bit, any thread positive or negative in the end is essentially beneficial. For months, Ryback threads are always popping up and the combined Ryback discussion thread was around 160 pages at it's peak and that was about a guy who was only around a brief 3 months or so.

Also I've heard alot of different nicknames for Ryback, but Dryback confuses me. Is it supposed to be a play on the fact that ryback has a dry and shallow character or what? Either way, one of the more clever ones I've heard, better than Roidback or Ryberg. Not sure where it originated but anyhow I'm just curious.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Iormungand said:


> I believe this quite a bit, any thread positive or negative in the end is essentially beneficial. For months, Ryback threads are always popping up and the combined Ryback discussion thread was around 160 pages at it's peak and that was about a guy who was only around a brief 3 months or so.
> 
> Also I've heard alot of different nicknames for Ryback, but Dryback confuses me. Is it supposed to be a play on the fact that ryback has a dry and shallow character or what? Either way, one of the more clever ones I've heard, better than Roidback or Ryberg. Not sure where it originated but anyhow I'm just curious.


Rob Van Roidberg was my favourite .


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Rob Van Roidberg was my favourite .


Y'know, if you take the 'R' from Roidberg and put in a 'Z', it would paint a rather interesting picture.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Iormungand said:


> Y'know, if you take the 'R' from Roidberg and put in a 'Z', it would paint a rather interesting picture.


Repped because I genuinely laughed .


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sandbagged or not, GOLDBERG would've still powered-him-up into the JackHammer. And then promptly kick his ass backstage LEGIT for Sandbagging. Same with Brock with the F5....


If this doesn't prove how much of a JOKE that the Ryback character is, I don't know what will. GOLDBERG 4 LIFE and that's the way it always will be.

(and GOLDBERG wasn't a "gimmick" or "character" either.....)


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

I made up Dryback just because it's somewhat of an overused gimmick, I don't straight up hate him though (I don't hate anyone), I do believe he has some type of potential and maybe something great can happen.

All in all I'm honestly not overly judgmental, the publicity about him shows he is going places, the only question that should be asked is 'for how long?'


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I heard Ryback was at a club recently but he left because he had trouble picking up...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I heard Ryback was at a club recently but he left because he had trouble picking up...


HA!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I have to say I was suprised ryback couldn't get tensai up in the air

it is the first time I have seen ryback show weakness, it is led me to look at him in a negative mannner now. He is supposed to be this big tough guy but can't lift tensai?

cena did it easily when he got uop tensai for the AA and cena 10 times smaller than ryback


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ He lift him on SD. He can do it. 

But I think his finisher is shit. He needs a new one and a more impactful one.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ He lift him on SD. He can do it.
> 
> But I think his finisher is shit. He needs a new one and a more impactful one.


nobody watches smackdown so nobody saw it


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

bboy said:


> I have to say I was suprised ryback couldn't get tensai up in the air
> 
> it is the first time I have seen ryback show weakness, it is led me to look at him in a negative mannner now. He is supposed to be this big tough guy but can't lift tensai?
> 
> cena did it easily when he got uop tensai for the AA and cena 10 times smaller than ryback


Well Ryback has actually done it, on Smackdown, also the differences between the Attitude Adjustment and Shell Shocked are enormous. Ryback has to deadlift his opponent, then march around with him on his shoulders - John Cena just has to crouch down, lay them over his back, lock it in, stand up and then the hardest part is rolling them off onto the mat. the Attitude Adjustment requires less overall strength to achieve, but still requires a substantial amount to keep himself stable and safely throw them off their shoulders.

also you are right when comparing the size of John and Ryback, however John Cena is only 2 inches shorter and weights about 40 lbs less, so I'd say that Ryback is larger but not 10 times as much (though I understand it was an exaggeration so no worries). Point is that the Shell Shocked requires excess force just to lift the guy up to slam him down in a way that looks less impressive than the feat of actually lifting.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Iormungand said:


> Well Ryback has actually done it, on Smackdown, also the differences between the Attitude Adjustment and Shell Shocked are enormous. Ryback has to deadlift his opponent, then march around with him on his shoulders - John Cena just has to crouch down, lay them over his back, lock it in, stand up and then the hardest part is rolling them off onto the mat. the Attitude Adjustment requires less overall strength to achieve, but still requires a substantial amount to keep himself stable and safely throw them off their shoulders.
> 
> also you are right when comparing the size of John and Ryback, however John Cena is only 2 inches shorter and weights about 40 lbs less, so I'd say that Ryback is larger but not 10 times as much (though I understand it was an exaggeration so no worries). Point is that the Shell Shocked requires excess force just to lift the guy up to slam him down in a way that looks less impressive than the feat of actually lifting.


please stop trying to make excuses for your hero ryback. Simple fact is he messed up and there is no 2 ways around it. If he was so strong like his body suggests then he could lift tensai easily like others have but he didn't.

He might have done on smackdown but who cares, he didn't on raw and that's what we are talking about here.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> nobody watches smackdown so nobody saw it


About 2 million people watch it every week. And theres been videos of it put up on this thread.

You lose, just like Cena at WM 28.

:rocky


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

bboy said:


> please stop trying to make excuses for your hero ryback. Simple fact is he messed up and there is no 2 ways around it. If he was so strong like his body suggests then he could lift tensai easily like others have but he didn't.
> 
> He might have done on smackdown but who cares, he didn't on raw and that's what we are talking about here.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

The-Rock-Says said:


> About 2 million people watch it every week. And theres been videos of it put up on this thread.
> 
> You lose, just like Cena at WM 28.
> 
> :rocky


As I said nobody gives a sh!t if he did it on smackdown or not. This is referring to the botch he made on raw.

It's like saying the relacement referee's in nfl made one right call on a match 1 week but a absolutely terrible call the next. Nobody gives a sh!t about the right call, they want to know wwhy the wrong call was made.

Bottom line is ryback messed up and it's just not good enough no matter how many excuses the ryback fanboys come up with.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

bboy said:


> I have to say I was suprised ryback couldn't get tensai up in the air
> 
> it is the first time I have seen ryback show weakness, it is led me to look at him in a negative mannner now. He is supposed to be this big tough guy but can't lift tensai?
> 
> cena did it easily when he got uop tensai for the AA and cena 10 times smaller than ryback


As has been said, Ryback lift him on smackdown. Yes he botched on Raw...Big deal. Sin Cara botches all the time. Guess what...It happens. Remember Lesnar's F-5 on A-Train. 

As for the Cena arguement. Ryback lifts his opponent completely different to how Cena lifts his opponent for the AA. It's much easier to lift someone up in a firemans carry than how Ryback lifts his opponent for his finisher.

Also Cena isnt 10 times smaller than Ryback. If anything Cena is slightly bigger IMO.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He's proved he can do it. It takes two to do moves like that. Undertaker wouldn't be able to do the choleslam half the time if the other guy didn't do a little leap.

Overreacting saying you are going to look at him now in a different light. But it's not a surprise since it's you.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Can I point out to you all Ryback lifted two guys to do that finisher move yet he couldnt lift Tensai WTF


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Can I point out to you all Ryback lifted two guys to do that finisher move yet he couldnt lift Tensai WTF


Go back to baiting in the kellykelly thread. Get it to 1000 pages. I believe in you.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Can I point out to you all Ryback lifted two guys to do that finisher move yet he couldnt lift Tensai WTF


Watching it back...The second time Ryback attempts it, he clearly isnt underneath Tensai enough to keep him up on his shoulders. Ryback botched it, pure and simple...Doesnt mean he's weak or cant lift him. Like i said before...Botches happen. Get over it.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

He should be given the Spear, fuck it.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

bboy said:


> As I said nobody gives a sh!t if he did it on smackdown or not. This is referring to the botch he made on raw.
> 
> It's like saying the relacement referee's in nfl made one right call on a match 1 week but a absolutely terrible call the next. Nobody gives a sh!t about the right call, they want to know wwhy the wrong call was made.
> 
> Bottom line is ryback messed up and it's just not good enough no matter how many excuses the ryback fanboys come up with.


Haha, I cared so much about your piddling little trolling that I was too busy buying doughnuts while you were trying to bait like a second rate retard. Your analogy a joke, and your whole argument is that no one watched Smackdown so that means you are completely in the clear to do some shitty bashing.

How do ref calls have to do with anything, you halfwit? I didn't know that Ryback was a ref who called matches based on whether or not he could lift them. Color me suprised, I am shocked you are able to muster such an astounding array of facts to enforce your arguments. If you havn't gathered, I am being sarcastic because your post and this thread really don't merit any really well thought out arguments.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Tensai is jealous of Ryback's push, so he sandbagged him


----------



## austinrockera (Aug 27, 2007)

HEELKris said:


> Tensai is jealous of Ryback's push, so he sandbagged him


This, watch how much Ryback cussed him during and after.

I do agree though, he isn't near the powerhouse they make him out to be.

But he does jump rope 2000 times a day... lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

austinrockera said:


> This, watch how much Ryback cussed him during and after.
> 
> *I do agree though, he isn't near the powerhouse they make him out to be.*
> 
> But he does jump rope 2000 times a day... lol


Finally, some sense. Yes, he's big and LOOKS impressive, but he simply isn't as naturally powerful as some of the wrestlers of the past who's footsteps he's poorly attempting to follow in.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Can I point out to you all Ryback lifted two guys to do that finisher move yet he couldnt lift Tensai WTF


2 guys who combined barely weigh over 320.


----------



## roni10_levi (Jun 24, 2006)

Slaytallica said:


> It doesn't matter what happened, the fact is this thread has had over 33,000 views, that speaks for Dryback in terms of drawing attention (there's no such thing as negative publicity).
> 
> This!!!


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I don't think anyone thinks he's as strong as a legit strength freak like lesnar or Henry...


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone calling Ryback weak because John Cena lifted up Tensai to do the AA has never stepped foot into a Gym and tried different compound excersizes, john cena's AA is more of a squat, leg muscles are easily able to lift up more weight, Rybacks finisher places all the emphasis on his lower back during the beggining sequence when he gets em up (like a variation of the deadlift), with lack of grip and help from tensai it would be amazingly difficult to pull off the move.

In retrospect, I think they should change Rybacks finisher to something that not only looks more explosive, but is easier on the lowerback to perform, if they're going for the Goldberg imitation they might aswell give him the jacknife, if not, a powerbomb is also a pretty devastating looking finisher.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

avais100 said:


> Anyone calling Ryback weak because John Cena lifted up Tensai to do the AA has never stepped foot into a Gym and tried different compound excersizes, john cena's AA is more of a squat, leg muscles are easily able to lift up more weight, Rybacks finisher places all the emphasis on his lower back during the beggining sequence when he gets em up (like a variation of the deadlift), with lack of grip and help from tensai it would be amazingly difficult to pull off the move.
> 
> In retrospect, I think they should change Rybacks finisher to something that not only looks more explosive, but is easier on the lowerback to perform, if they're going for the Goldberg imitation they might aswell give him the jacknife, if not, a powerbomb is also a pretty devastating looking finisher.


You ment jackhammer right? I think it would be a terrible idea. They must sepparate Ryback from Goldgerg as much as posible to gain more credibility on him. But I agree, they should give them an alternate finisher.


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> You ment jackhammer right? I think it would be a terrible idea. They must sepparate Ryback from Goldgerg as much as posible to gain more credibility on him. But I agree, they should give them an alternate finisher.


ohh yeahh, i get confused between the two lol, and thats true but i was watching a goldberg video the other day and his jackhammer just looked brutal, wish they could give Ryback something that looks equally devastating


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I love Ryback, but this has kind of taken me off. I dont view him in the same league as Lesnar and Goldberg anymore. I would probably put him in the same range as Batista right now.


----------



## austinrockera (Aug 27, 2007)

avais100 said:


> Anyone calling Ryback weak because John Cena lifted up Tensai to do the AA has never stepped foot into a Gym and tried different compound excersizes, john cena's AA is more of a squat, leg muscles are easily able to lift up more weight, Rybacks finisher places all the emphasis on his lower back during the beggining sequence when he gets em up (like a variation of the deadlift), with lack of grip and help from tensai it would be amazingly difficult to pull off the move.
> 
> In retrospect, I think they should change Rybacks finisher to something that not only looks more explosive, but is easier on the lowerback to perform, if they're going for the Goldberg imitation they might aswell give him the jacknife, if not, a powerbomb is also a pretty devastating looking finisher.


I don't think anyone is calling him weak by normal standards. You have to realize that Cena's strength is in an elite percentile. The guy works out squatting 500+lbs and deadlifts the same. You just don't see people do that very often.

Ryback just isn't at that level is what everyone is saying. I'm sure the guy is strong, but he isn't freak strong.

The problem is with his finishing move, the old adage is, you must be able to do it to anyone, any size multiple times. Even though he was deadweighted by Tensi, he should have been able to pull it off.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

botches botches botches botches botches botches

Jesus how about shut the hell up?

it took a few tries to get it done... 

BIG FUCKEN DEAL IWC

nitpicking IWC will be nitpickers..


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

alliance said:


> botches botches botches botches botches botches
> 
> Jesus how about shut the hell up?
> 
> ...


Actually, bro, it was never done in the end.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

alliance said:


> botches botches botches botches botches botches
> 
> Jesus how about shut the hell up?
> 
> it took a few tries to get it done...


He didn't get it done though, he had to give up and use a JBL style Clothesline from Hell finisher instead, lol.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

this is cool for discussion and all but it's not a big deal at all and ryback's rise to the top is stronger than before.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Sooo...just to be clear.

People hate Ryback now because...he's not stronger than Goldberg and Cena?

Damn, I didn't know you guys cared so much about how much these guys bench press...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I don't think Tensai sandbagged, I just think Ryback bottled it but that's not really a big deal. It will be forgotten about by this time next week, in fact I'd already forgotten about it until I saw this thread.*


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

just1988 said:


> *I don't think Tensai sandbagged, I just think Ryback bottled it but that's not really a big deal. It will be forgotten about by this time next week, in fact I'd already forgotten about it until I saw this thread.*


pretty much this atleast for me..

im SHOCKED this thread lasted this long... and yea its my FIRST TIME clickin on this thread..

Jesus the IWC's stand against f ups is funny to me..

people just mess up.. get over it guys..


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Deshad C. said:


> Sooo...just to be clear.
> 
> People hate Ryback now because...he's not stronger than Goldberg and Cena?
> 
> Damn, I didn't know you guys cared so much about how much these guys bench press...


Ryback's strength is supposed to be his only redeeming feature though.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Karma101 said:


> Ryback's strength is supposed to be his only redeeming feature though.


as much as i hate IWC's obsession with botches youre 100% correct


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

if you blame ryback for this you clearly do not understand wrestling


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> He didn't get it done though, he had to give up and use a JBL style Clothesline from Hell finisher instead, lol.


Yeah, what he should have done was dropped Albert on his head like Brock Lesnar did


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

alliance said:


> pretty much this atleast for me..
> 
> im SHOCKED this thread lasted this long... and yea its my FIRST TIME clickin on this thread..
> 
> ...


Bill Goldberg would never mess up

Obvious rip-off is obvious


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeesh! 17 pages of.. well what is this again? Anyways..

I don't care if it was a botch or a sandbag. It doesn't in the least change my view of Ryback's development what so ever. Every single Wrest.. 'entertainer' has had either a botch or a mistake at some point in their career and no one is immune to it.

Botches, Mistakes, poor spots, sandbags, miscommunication, wardrobe malfunctions and many more circumstances can happen to cause a problem. Best thing to do is look at it, say "Ok, it happened. I don't care why so let's recover from it." and move forward.

Sad that some people in this thread make it sound like they have never seen something go wrong in a match before.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sparta101 said:


> I love Ryback, but this has kind of taken me off. I dont view him in the same league as Lesnar and Goldberg anymore. I would probably put him in the same range as Batista right now.


Batista smokes Ryback as a worker and as an interview. Batista also had a ton of natural charisma. When Ryback starts working great 20-25 minute ppv matches then you can compare him to Batista.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They should shave Mason Ryan's head, wipe off his fake tan, throw him in RVD's old ring gear and see if anybody notices.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> Ryback's strength is supposed to be his only redeeming feature though.


...but Ryback is strong though? Dude lifts up multiple people like its nothing, walks around the ring, and drives them down. He even picked up Tensia before, so it's not like he can't do it.

My point is that the people who are saying he sucks because he isn't as strong as Cena, or Brock, or Goldberg are acting silly. THE DUDE IS STILL A BEAST. Whose probably stronger than most of the locker room.


----------



## hhhhbkdx (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Alleluia said:


> Heck even Cena could pick him up easily.


the same cena who dead weights 600 lbs and is bigger then ryback


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Deshad C. said:


> ...but Ryback is strong though? Dude lifts up multiple people like its nothing, walks around the ring, and drives them down. He even picked up Tensia before, so it's not like he can't do it.
> 
> My point is that the people who are saying he sucks because he isn't as strong as Cena, or Brock, or Goldberg are acting silly. THE DUDE IS STILL A BEAST. Whose probably stronger than most of the locker room.


Doesn't undo that the dude still has a goofy gimmick, looks stupid and has never proven to be capable of a decent match longer than 4 or 5 minutes. And last of all Tinberg is still a poor Goldberg ripoff in RVD's clothing.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> They should shave Mason Ryan's head, wipe off his fake tan, throw him in RVD's old ring gear and see if anybody notices.


It would be epic to see a match between Mason Ryan and Ryback for the fan reactions alone:

"Let's go Goldberg"

"BATISTA"

"Let's go Goldberg"

"BATISTA"

"Let's go Goldberg"

"BATISTA"

You get my point.


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

this guy is still better than RyBerg. BAH GAWD!! his look was awesome right dere.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Bowlen said:


> Doesn't undo that the dude still has a goofy gimmick, looks stupid and has never proven to be capable of a decent match longer than 4 or 5 minutes. And last of all Tinberg is still a poor Goldberg ripoff in RVD's clothing.


Yeah, Ryback is soooo weak, he should be more like Brock Lesnar





Whoops...or how about Batista?










hmm...Kozlov?











Alright not quite as bad as the others, I grant you, but how about Jack Swagger?









But yeah, RYBACK IS TEH WEAKEST EVER, I mean how could we ever compare Jack Swagger botching a move with Rey Mysterio of all people to Ryback botching with Tensei?

oh and also

John Cena






again, for everyone bitching about Ryback, once he botches his move on Rey Mysterio, then come back and say shit.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Neither one of those Batista vids were a botch. Batista and Book hate each other so that was probably a sandbag and Batista still muscled him up. The second one he just looks back to see if Cena is out of the way before bumping on top of him.

Botches aren't the reason Ryback sucks. The fact that he can't work a two minute squash without getting gassed, and the fact that he has a power gimmick and botches POWER moves is the reason he sucks. It's like Sin Cara botching all his high spots. If you can't hit what your character is noted for then you've got big problems.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



NathWFC said:


> He's big but he's nowhere near as naturally powerful as a Goldberg or Lesnar.


Goldberg is Powerful? Jericho made him tap like a female dog


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Rugal 3:16 said:


> Goldberg is Powerful? Jericho made him tap like a female dog


Goldberg would have killed that fucking joke jobber Jericho if the locker room wouldn't step in. Jericho just slapped him and then Goldberg choke the fuck outta him. If you believe what liar Bret Hart says then you're just like him. the old douche is still mad that Goldberg killed his wrestling career.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



mcliquez said:


> Goldberg would have killed that fucking joke jobber Jericho if the locker room wouldn't step in. Jericho just slapped him and the Goldberg choke the fuck outta him. If you believe what that fucking low life piece of shit Bret Hart says then you're just like him. the old douche is still mad that Goldberg killed his wrestling career.


It's always hilarious when people are trying to sound tough on the Internet. Small dogs and their bark...


----------



## mcliquez (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



Evil Peter said:


> It's always hilarious when people are trying to sound tough on the Internet. Small dogs and their bark...


you wanna fight? I have big black fellas that would want a piece of you.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Oh Dear Ryback...*



mcliquez said:


> you wanna fight? I have big black fellas that would want a piece of you.


As we both assume we live far away from each other the only fighting we can do is a battle of wits, but there's not much point to that when one guy is unarmed.

By the way, "big black fellas", does that mean black Sheamus impersonators? Maybe that would be something to see.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Neither one of those Batista vids were a botch. Batista and Book hate each other so that was probably a sandbag and Batista still muscled him up. The second one he just looks back to see if Cena is out of the way before bumping on top of him.
> 
> Botches aren't the reason Ryback sucks. The fact that he can't work a two minute squash without getting gassed, and the fact that he has a power gimmick and botches POWER moves is the reason he sucks. It's like Sin Cara botching all his high spots. If you can't hit what your character is noted for then you've got big problems.


I'm not entirely sure if you were directing this towards me, however I'll bite. It seems to me you're just trying to spin the videos I located in a favorable light. One was a video where Batista oversold a shot from Mark Henry in an over-the-top rediculous fashion though that one ain't really bad. The other, however, is a spot with Booker T makes no sense, why would he sandbag him and then later change his mind and help him with it? As I showed in other videos, stranger things have happened with big guys like Batista, like Cena botching an AA/FU with Mysterio.

However, I think we are both in agreement that Botches happen, the videos were mainly substance to argue against alot of ignorant jive from several posters who are likely never going to change their opinions. I'm a big Ryback fan but I know that Ryback really needs to work on his cardio and stamina if he's going to make it in the main event. They are supposed to be booking him in longer matches on House Shows, however if that is true I can't be certain since no online sources record match length from house shows.

I hope it is true though, the guy needs it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

@Iormungand
all the videos you posted, Batista, Lesnar, Cena, Edge were already over when they botched so that's not so tragic because they were no rookies and already impressed the fans before, that means you can not compare it with Ryback.
And people never really gave a fuck about Kozlov and Swagger, you can also not compare these two with Ryback.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Neither one of those Batista vids were a botch. Batista and Book hate each other so that was probably a sandbag and Batista still muscled him up. The second one he just looks back to see if Cena is out of the way before bumping on top of him.
> 
> Botches aren't the reason Ryback sucks. The fact that he can't work a two minute squash without getting gassed, *and the fact that he has a power gimmick and botches POWER moves is the reason he sucks.* It's like Sin Cara botching all his high spots. If you can't hit what your character is noted for then you've got big problems.


It was one fucking time. He botched one power move in one match, and now all of a sudden he is a botch machine like Sin Cara.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Sparta101 said:


> It was one fucking time. He botched one power move in one match, and now all of a sudden he is a botch machine like Sin Cara.


Plus, Tensai's pretty fat.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

DualShock said:


> @Iormungand
> all the videos you posted, Batista, Lesnar, Cena, Edge were already over when they botched so that's not so tragic because they were no rookies and already impressed the fans before, that means you can not compare it with Ryback.
> And people never really gave a fuck about Kozlov and Swagger, you can also not compare these two with Ryback.


Alright, I was going to post more but then I realize I interpreted your post wrong. While new guys when they botch are put under the microscope, the point I was getting accross is that despite how readily fans get behind the likes of Brock and Batista, these guys have botched vastly worse than Ryback has. The point behind bringing up the botches is that, despite how big or powerful a guy can be, they can botch in the most rediculous fashion.

I've really got nothing against Brock, Batista, or most of those in the videos I posted, but people want to pretend like their favorite big men never botched clearly needed a reality check. I like Ryback, and perhaps now I'm realizing they didn't prepare him for televised matches. If they gave him 10 minute long matches before debuting him in squash matches, he might have been prepared to move much higher than he is now.

Though this is mostly hypothetical and an opinion, so who knows what would have happened otherwise. I still hope the guy keeps progressing and that creative doesn't suddenly derp on him.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sparta101 said:


> It was one fucking time. He botched one power move in one match, and now all of a sudden he is a botch machine like Sin Cara.


His match against Swagger was one big botch. That's 2 times in 4 weeks he's embarrassed himself on live tv. How many times does it have to happen before it stops being his opponents fault?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Rybacks credibility is done.

There's about 2 casuals that remember it!!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Iormungand said:


> I'm not entirely sure if you were directing this towards me, however I'll bite. It seems to me you're just trying to spin the videos I located in a favorable light. One was a video where Batista oversold a shot from Mark Henry in an over-the-top rediculous fashion though that one ain't really bad. The other, however, is a spot with Booker T makes no sense, why would he sandbag him and then later change his mind and help him with it? As I showed in other videos, stranger things have happened with big guys like Batista, like Cena botching an AA/FU with Mysterio.
> 
> However, I think we are both in agreement that Botches happen, the videos were mainly substance to argue against alot of ignorant jive from several posters who are likely never going to change their opinions. I'm a big Ryback fan but I know that Ryback really needs to work on his cardio and stamina if he's going to make it in the main event. They are supposed to be booking him in longer matches on House Shows, however if that is true I can't be certain since no online sources record match length from house shows.
> 
> I hope it is true though, the guy needs it.


Batista dropped Cena behid him ate the punch then looked back to make sure Cena moved before bumping. It would've been a bigger "botch" had he bumped without looking and cracked heads with Cena.

The biggest challenge for Ryback is that todays audience expects good to great matches from ppv main events they've been condition to expect this since the early 90's. Ryback may devlop into a good power match wrestler, but he has a looooooooooooooong way to go before he's ready for the typical WWE style 20+ minute ppv main events. They may be able to change it up some if he gets over enough but I don't think people shelling out 50$ for a ppv want to see 5 minute matches headlining.

I can see why people like him, but from what I've seen he looks dreadful.


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

austinrockera said:


> I don't think anyone is calling him weak by normal standards. You have to realize that Cena's strength is in an elite percentile. The guy works out squatting 500+lbs and deadlifts the same. You just don't see people do that very often.
> 
> Ryback just isn't at that level is what everyone is saying. I'm sure the guy is strong, but he isn't freak strong.
> 
> The problem is with his finishing move, the old adage is, you must be able to do it to anyone, any size multiple times. Even though he was deadweighted by Tensi, he should have been able to pull it off.


Correct, John Cena is seriously an amazing athlete, and if Ryback needs to be able to do his finishing move to anyone then he seriously needs to change it, i cant see him landing it on the Big Show or Mark Henry, maybe a powerbomb would be easier for him to perform?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Batista dropped Cena behid him ate the punch then looked back to make sure Cena moved before bumping. It would've been a bigger "botch" had he bumped without looking and cracked heads with Cena.
> 
> The biggest challenge for Ryback is that todays audience expects good to great matches from ppv main events they've been condition to expect this since the early 90's. Ryback may devlop into a good power match wrestler, but he has a looooooooooooooong way to go before he's ready for the typical WWE style 20+ minute ppv main events. They may be able to change it up some if he gets over enough but I don't think people shelling out 50$ for a ppv want to see 5 minute matches headlining.
> 
> I can see why people like him, but from what I've seen he looks dreadful.


Alright your first defense for Batista in what I believe was the bump botch is pretty pitiful, no offense. He could have taken the bump from Mark Henry and landed flat on his back rather than backpeddling all the way across the mat and then falling over. Batist was hamming it up.

The next bit, I won't lie, he needs to work on his cardio. We know he's strong enough to do whatever he needs to do but without the ability to work longer matches he won't go anywhere. He's got the charisma to get his catchphrase over and connect with the crowd, he's got a gimmick that most guys in his position wish they would have debuted with, all that is left is to work on his cardio so he can work more impressive matches - and really, it's not impossible to fix that.

However I disagree, Professional Wrestling is less about the individual prowess of individual wrestlers and more about chemistry in the ring and how compelling the two can make the match seem. Hell, you don't even need to show your actual skill when you have a snappy catchphrase like Daniel Bryan. No offense, the guy IS good imo, however he rarely shows anything but kicks and a submission maneuver or two. You see more variety with CM Punk and he has to get over with Mic Skills and mat work alone and people will STILL shit all over him on this board.

Ryback's work isn't atrocious, he just hasn't adapted completely. He's forced to work house matches with the same three or so jobbers when he needs to work on his stamina and how to handle bigger opponents. Honestly for me, Ryback would be the only thing that would tempt me to actually buy a PPV, not 100% though since PPVs always look lackluster from the spoilers.

So in short, Ryback needs a good deal of work so that he can eventually make a credible and compelling main eventer in around 4-8 months, creative needs to give him some credible opponents to work on till then, and maybe cut a promo or two. But even best case scenario, even if he proves able to move well in the ring for 15 minute matches and execute moves superbly, a good chunk of assholes online will find room to bitch.

I mean, they already call Damien Sandow over rated and a rip off, I'm sure Dean Ambrose is a shoo in for the same treatment.


----------



## THunter (Apr 2, 2011)

Deshad C. said:


> Sooo...just to be clear.
> 
> People hate Ryback now because...he's not stronger than Goldberg and Cena?
> 
> Damn, I didn't know you guys cared so much about how much these guys bench press...


Well said.

When I watched the Tensai vs. Ryback match, it looked fairly clear to me that two things went awry - the first being the technique in which Ryback used to lift Tensai - because as opposed to a simple lift onto the shoulders (of which I'm sure Ryback could have achieved), he instead attempts to utilise an unorthodox technique of lifting, with the arm _through_ the opponents leg, whilst also as a result being slightly off balance when lifting. It's just a recipe for disaster, no matter which Superstar was to perform the same move on Tensai. 

Secondly, Tensai clearly didn't jump and leverage himself into a suitable position for Ryback to then follow through with. I would probably be more inclined to blame Tensai than simply Ryback, blaming "a lack of power", when in reality, that is unlikely to be the case. 

If Ryback was to perform the FU on Tensai, I'm sure he could accomplish it, because the technique of the FU requires a very simple first stage in the lift. A straight forward carry onto the shoulders. Whereas with Ryback's finisher, there is the awkward hook of the leg, and the lack of balance as a result of the leaning due to the apparent need to grasp in between the opponent's leg. 

I just find it slightly stupid how the "IWC" focuses far more upon the negative aspects than that of the positives. Why? Because it's probably easier to bitch and bicker, as opposed to giving credit when and where credit is due unfortunately. 

Personally, I'm enjoying watching Ryback. He just needs to slightly alter the manner in which he lifts his opponents - simply tweak the lift to that similar of the FU and F5 - and Ryback will be back on track. I'm not expecting to see 45 minute wrestling classics from Ryback, but what I am hoping for, is variety. It's nice to watch the WWE and see a variety of wrestlers and matches, from the newly inspiring tag team division, to Ryback's crushing victories, to lengthier matches involving Punk (who is a slightly sloppy wrestler if we're going to nitpick like girls) etc.


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

THunter said:


> Well said.
> 
> When I watched the Tensai vs. Ryback match, it looked fairly clear to me that two things went awry - the first being the technique in which Ryback used to lift Tensai - because as opposed to a simple lift onto the shoulders (of which I'm sure Ryback could have achieved), he instead attempts to utilise an unorthodox technique of lifting, with the arm _through_ the opponents leg, whilst also as a result being slightly off balance when lifting. It's just a recipe for disaster, no matter which Superstar was to perform the same move on Tensai.
> 
> ...


Oh shut up. Ryback sucks. End of story.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What's the betting Ryback's back to squashing 150lb jobbers tonight, to ensure he can actually, you know, pull his finisher off?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"No way, he can't do this, even Ryback isn't this strong?! Oh my, he's done it, he's got Alicia Fox on his shoulders!"


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

dante1st said:


> Oh shut up. Ryback sucks. End of story.


The story is far from ending...give him a break. He deserves the opportunity to show he has what it takes to be a top guy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

1. I think they both botched it on Raw

2. Tensai is a fat fuck, so that doesn't help matters either.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

dante1st said:


> Oh shut up. Ryback sucks. End of story.


Wow! What a compelling argument! Do you use that sort of logic when teaching grad school classes?


fpalm


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

He should really just lift the heaviest guys up the same way Cena and Punk do. It's not like some finishers where the initial setup is key to popping the crowd, as soon as he starts the marching they'll get into it just the same way.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

dante1st said:


> Oh shut up. Ryback sucks. End of story.


No.... YOU Sir. suck.

Get the fuck out of here or don't post if you are not going to bring anything to the table.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright this topic is exhausted.


----------

